# Terasse der Magister (normal) zu schwer! Eure Meinung



## Gfreeman (4. April 2008)

Hallo Leute,

eine provokante These meinerseits zum Ausdiskutieren bitte :-)

Trotzdem ich mich und unsere Gilde noch als Casual-Gamer bezeichne, haben wir Karazan quasi auf Raidstatus und auch schon Gruuhl gelegt.

Bei TdM wurde gesagt, es sei vom Schwierigkeitsgrad leicht über dem Schattenlabby angesiedelt. Dem sollte auch so sein, da alle Bosse mit Ausnahme von Kael Thas nur blau droppen. 

Ich habe jetzt nach zwei erfolglosen Versuchen die Nase fast voll. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass lila-equipte Gamer Kara-Runs machen, an TdM aber scheitern, weil die Gruppenzusammensetzung nicht TDM-like ist, d. h. beispielsweise, mindestens drei Crowd-Controller, am besten ein Heiler mit Gruppenheilung und Hots, usw.

Versteht mich nicht falsch: Ich will nichts geschenkt bekommen. Aber als Gelegenheitsspieler, der erst abends sich für zwei Stunden einloggt und ne entspannende Instanz sucht, kann ich doch erwarten, dass man diese bewältigen kann.

Für die Hard-Core-Zocker sind die Heroic-Instanzen gedacht. Da können die sich hinreichend austoben. Aber Blizz sollte auch etwas fürs Normalvolk tun, und nicht ständig im Hinblick auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad über das Ziel hinausschießen.

Gruß Gfreeman


----------



## Ruven (4. April 2008)

Sorry gan z ehrlich nichts gegen dich,

aber jetzt ist eine Ini wieder zu schwer und schon geht das mimimimi ich bin casual ich darf / muss alles schaffen wieder los!
Geh nach BT und MH dort sind die ersten 3 bzw die ersten 4 Bosse beinnahe freelot und in 2h machbar wenn man sich mit der taktik auseinandersetzt... auch für T4 equipte...

Ich versteh es nich spielt man WoW um Items in den .... gesteckt zu bekommen?
Dann kannst auch gleich ne Bestellung an Blizz schicken die dir dann innerhalb der nächsten 6 Wochen in Briefkasten gesteckt wird... So a la Weihnachtsmann nur mit unbekanntem Datum...


----------



## Uranius (4. April 2008)

Hmmm ich mag zwar solche Kommentare eigentlich nicht, aber lernt eure Chars zu spielen.

Ich war TDM schon mit 2 Schamanen, 2 Kriegern (Tank ich und Offkrieger) und einem Hexenmeister.

Klar lief das nich ideal, aber is machbar.

Und bevor nu jemand brüllt: Du bist ja Full Epic, Kara etc Gear.
Na und? Nach über einem Jahr BC kann man sowas halt erreichen.


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

Jo, ganz klat TdM ist eine der schwereren 5er Inis aber trotzdem bei richtiger Taktik einfach zu bewältigen. Darf ich mal Fragen wie lange ihr so für Kara braucht? Und das soll wohl Farm- und nicht Raidstatus heissen oder?


----------



## Xentos (4. April 2008)

TdM is doch wirklich easy.

War direkt 30min. nach der eröffnung von der Insel drinne mit einer random-gruppe und hatten 1 wipe.

Also zu schwierig finde ich die ini nicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Santadope (4. April 2008)

Hallo Gfreeman,

ich kann dir da schon halbwegs zustimmen... die Instanz kann ohne vernünftige Gruppenzusammenstellung / Mitspieler selbst auf "Normal" eine Herausforderung sein. Wo ich das Hauptproblem sehe, das sich die meisten die Instanz zu leicht vorstellen, weil bei dieser Instanz bedeutet "Normal" nicht gleich "Normal", so wie es im Schattenlabyrinth oder in der Dampfkammer der Fall war.
Wenn man sieht, was Kael'Thas dort fallen lässt versteht man auch warum das so ist... weil manche Items sind gar nicht mal so schlecht.

Ich denke auch, wenn ihr euch ein wenig einspielt...bekommt ihr die Instanz locker mit Karazhan-Equip fertig.


----------



## Szunzu (4. April 2008)

üben,....wir sind die ersten 2 male mit nocht "optimaler" gruppenzusammenstellung auch gewiped..wenn man dann aber konzentriert ran geht und jeder weis was er tut dann geht das auch mit nur 1cc. Wichtig sind einfach leute die nicht nebenbei Fernsehen oder sonst was amchen, dann braucht man für tdm auch keinen t6 leute ^^


----------



## obi-wan (4. April 2008)

Hi all,

wir waren am Patchabend auch gleich mit der Gilde in der neuen INI: Deffkrieger, Jäger, Magier, Schattenpriester und meine Wenigkeit als Heiler.

Ok ... wir hatten beim Endboss ein paar Flugprobleme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, und zwischendurch 2 Wipes wegen den Castergruppen, die halt nicht so einfach zum pullen sind.

Ansonsten war das Easy Doing ... 

Bin mal auf Hero gespannt.

Und Kara Farmstatus ist kein Maßstab mehr ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... auch nicht für Casuals


Grüsse

Dry


----------



## Ennia (4. April 2008)

naja, alles was man für die ini braucht ist ein anständiger tank für den zweiten boss - alles andere ist total easy und mit ner randomgrp kein problem.


----------



## cazimir (4. April 2008)

TdM ist locker was für Casuals, allerding müssen diese auch ihren Char beherrschen können. Ich bin auch mit nur einer Eisfalle und Blau equipten Leuten da durch.

Der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist angemessen. Das eigentliche Problem liegt darin, dass die meisten Leute nicht mehr gewohnt sind, mehr als 3 Tasten zu drücken.

Würden sich mal alle ein bisschen mit der Spielmechanik auseinandersetzen, würden die Leute auch nicht mehr in Kara mit Fullepic whipen.


Skill > Equip, auch wenn es die meisten niemal verstehen werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sailas (4. April 2008)

sorry, aber da kann ich eigentlich auch nur widersprechen.

wir waren mit nur 2 crowd controllern dort, einem gutem heal der seinen job versteht und hatten eigentlich keine großen probleme. und ich (vergelter pala) bin bei weitem nicht vollständig lila equiped. 2 mal sterben, was aber auf taktikfehler und missverständnisse zurückzuführen war und schon war der endboss gelegt.


----------



## noizycat (4. April 2008)

Also ich war ohne Kara-Equip und zeitweise mit nur 1 CC drin. Gut, paarmal gewiped, aber letztlich erfolgreich. Fand dort Taktik ne wichtige Sache ...


----------



## Illuminatos (4. April 2008)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen!

Betrachte es doch mal als eine Art Herausforderung, in den letzten Monaten wurde sowieso alles einfacher in WoW, da bin ich froh, dass Blizzard wieder auf dem richtigen Dampfer fährt und uns nicht alles vom neuen Patch auf einem Silbertablett serviert. Schließlich soll man ja auch etwas für neue Gegenstände arbeiten, wo bleibt denn sonst der Anreiz? Stell dir doch mal vor die frühen Weltbosse, wie z.B. Onyxia hätte jeder Vollpfosten besiegen können...
Grüße


----------



## alchilèes (4. April 2008)

also ich bin jetzt auch schon ein paarmal durch mit gruppen die nicht alle episch ausgestattet sind, das einzige was die instanz verlangt ist ein wenig spielkunst will heissen man sollte syeinen char spielen können.
wenn sie dir zu schwer ist obwohl ihr karaequipt seid ist das eher ein armutszeugniss für euch als ein grund sich darüber zu beklagen das die ini zu schwer ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Calimorxx (4. April 2008)

Die ini ist nix für MOVEMENTKRÜPPEL!

Lern deinen char beherschen und das löft. Außerdem ist die ini nicht zu schaffen wenn man sich nicht konzentriert und nebenbei noch was anderes macht!

TS ist auch hilfreich.

Endlich mal ini wo ich als Mage nicht nur stumpf auf der stelle stehe und firebolts caste! Macht echt Spass!


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

Was auch ganz lustig ist, ist mit 2 Schattenpriester welche die Gegner übernehmen. Man hatten wir einen Spass. Kurz vor dem 3. Boss hatte der Tank und der Heiler ein DC. Tja da habe wir den hald zu 3 gekillt. Der Heiler ist dann im Kampf wieder gekommen und hat noch bissel geheilt. Naja und zu Kael sag ich mal nichts, der ist wirklich easy going.


----------



## Lord-Vidi (4. April 2008)

TDM ist auch locker für casual Spieler machbar. Nur bei denen kommt es ganz besonders aufs Setup an. Wir waren Hero TDM und hatten nur einen CC dabei, haben es aber dennoch geschafft.


----------



## Valdrasiala (4. April 2008)

Wenn man bedenkt, welche Qualität die Drops haben, ist die Schwierigkeit VOLLKOMMEN angemessen. Selbst die blauen Drops sind teilweise besser als epische aus Karazan. 

Sieh es einfach so, dass der normale Modus sowas wie Schattenlaby auf heroisch und ist der heroische Modus von der Terrasse nochmal ne Stufe schwerer.


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Wir haben es aufgegeben.

So schön is die Innie auch nicht, und auf normal gibts nicht mal Hero Marken
Ich bin zu alt für son Stress, sollen die Jungen ran.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathsoull (4. April 2008)

LOL! zu schwer... Die is ja sowas von einfach sachma wollt ihr überhaupt das alles generft wird oda wie...
Ich verstehe das nich da kommt ne neue inze und alle "boa is die schwer"

Man man l2p


----------



## Boidil (4. April 2008)

also ich muß jetzt auch mal was dazu sagen...

also mit der richtigen Zusammenstellung, ist sie echt nicht schwer, das 1. mal mit 3 mal cc (mage jäger und Schurke) drin, und war trotz teilweise noch grünen Items zu schaffen(gut beim Endboss mehrere Versuche gebraucht, aber auch geschafft) ...man muß halt seinen Char spielen können, und da es bis auf den Heiler nen gildenrun war, waren wir gut eingespielt....beim 2. mal mit nur 1 cc drin (meinem mage), und ging auch, auch wenn wir mehr whipes hatten ...


btw: hab weder Kara noch sonst ne 10er oder 25er Ini bisher gesehen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derrty (4. April 2008)

Moinsen, 

Shut up^^ und so!

Es gibt im Spiel eben Bereiche die sind für Leute die eben nicht so viel Zeit reinstecken, nicht erreichbar! WoW is mittlerweile so easy geworden, jeder Spieler sollte BT gehn können. Jetzt kommt auch noch bald der neue Markenhändler raus, dann wird alles noch einfacher als was es schon ist.

Is doch klar das Spieler die mehr Zeit investieren, mehr erreichen sollen/können.


----------



## MasterV (4. April 2008)

Hi
Also das die Bosse "nur" Blau droppen is auf Keal mag stimmen, aber die Qualität ist schon auf Sehr hohem Niveau angesiedelt und die Epics von Kael sind schon unteres Kara Niveau.
Es stimmt das die Inze schon ne kleine Herausforderung ist.
Ich selbst hatte nur einmal eine Gruppe mit der wir nicht ganz glatt durchkamen.
Anders isses auf Hero, da ist es wirklich schon eine Herausforderung.

Meine Empfehlung an dich: Nicht Aufgeben und weiter probieren. Evtl nur mit Leuten aus der Gilde gehen, weil ihr ja wegen Kara usw eingespielt seid.


----------



## Wolfger (4. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Ich habe jetzt nach zwei erfolglosen Versuchen die Nase fast voll. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass lila-equipte Gamer Kara-Runs machen, an TdM aber scheitern, weil die Gruppenzusammensetzung nicht TDM-like ist, d. h. beispielsweise, mindestens drei Crowd-Controller, am besten ein Heiler mit Gruppenheilung und Hots, usw.


uiuiui... ganze 2 Versuche. Dann ist die Ini natürlich auch nicht schaffbar! Sag mal, willst du alles gleich beim ersten Mal schaffen? Wo bleibt denn da die Herausforderung?

Wenn ich bedenke, wie lange mein Raid pre BC in BWL bei Vael oder jetzt bei Kaelthas (nicht TdM, sondern FdS) gewiped ist... nicht aufgeben, dann ist die Freude nachher umso größer!




> Wir haben es aufgegeben.
> So schön is die Innie auch nicht, und auf normal gibts nicht mal Hero Marken
> Ich bin zu alt für son Stress, sollen die Jungen ran.


ja nee... Hero-Marken gibt's auch bei den anderen Inis auf normal nicht... das is doch nix Neues.


----------



## Pymonte (4. April 2008)

langweilige Instanz, 1mal normal und von da an Hero durchgerusht. Ka, wo die soo schwer sein soll. Auf Hero is Boss 2 etwas Heavy wenn man kein dmg stop macht vllt ein paar Pull fehler. Auf normal kann man die meisten gruppen ja fast schon als Mage tanken, da die kein dmg machen.

Also wenn du T4 equipt bist @TE dann macht ihr defintiv was falsch.

Sidn selbst mit Meleeschamane, Eule, Mage, Priest und Feral durchgekommen.

1sheep, 1 cyclone und 1 heiler wird mindcontroled^^ schon ist die gruppe klein, jetzt muss nur noch der tank seinen job gut machen und der fokus dmg stimmen.


----------



## Deathsoull (4. April 2008)

naja cc brauchts net wenn man nen imba tank hat ...

Gerado auf normal ich krieg als deff tank so gut wie keinen schaden...


----------



## riggedi (4. April 2008)

TdM auf normal ist echt kein Thema - erst recht nicht, wenn man schon lila am Leib hat. Hab´s mit 3 Char´s auf normal durch und sind recht wenig gewhiped. Auf heroisch sieht das schon etwas anders aus. Hatte gestern abend ne ordentliche Gruppe (Def Tank, Jäger, Magier, Druide und mich als Schatten Priester), die auch alle prima equiped sind, aber einige Spots sind schon recht knackig. Gerade die 6er Gruppen und der Raum vorm 2. Boss können da ganz schön die Repkosten steigern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Trotzdem find ich die Inze sehr schön gemacht und werd da mit Sicherheit noch viele Stunden drin verbringen.




Ohrensammler schrieb:


> [...] und auf normal gibts nicht mal Hero Marken



widerspricht sich etwas, aber schätze, daß war auch nur Ohrensammler´s Humor  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Riggedi


----------



## Xarzes (4. April 2008)

Ok,schwer is die neue ini.stimme ich zu.
aber trotzdem machbar,üben üben üben und viel gold für reppen mitbringen.
und ich bin ein normal spieler der kaum kara war 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gfreeman (4. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wir haben es aufgegeben.
> 
> So schön is die Innie auch nicht, und auf normal gibts nicht mal Hero Marken
> Ich bin zu alt für son Stress, sollen die Jungen ran.
> ...



Juchhu, endlich mal einer, der mich versteht :-)

Danke trotzdem an alle für die teilweise sehr drastischen Worte.

Ich muss meinen Char beherrschen, dann läufts- das ist wohl das mehrheitliche Resüme. :-)

Grüße Gfreeman


----------



## kio82 (4. April 2008)

Wenn man halt unfaehig ist mehr als die 1, 2 Damagetasten von seinem Char zu beherrschen, geh halt mit 3 CClern rein. Klar ist die Ini neben Slab und SH die schwierigste wegen der grossen Mobgruppen, aber ich finde es sehr gut, dass es mal eine Ini gibt, die etwas herausfordernder ist und man dort nicht im Halbschlaf durch die Mobs wuetet.

Und wegen "Casuals": BC ist mittlerweile ueber ein Jahr draussen. Selbst jeder Flachpfeife sollte es bis jetzt gelungen sein, seinen Charakter mindestens blau(D3) und zusaetzlich mit einigen Epics aus Random-Kara-Runs oder 2, 3 S1 - Teilen auszustatten. Mit einer 1100er Wertung duerfte man doch auch schon ne Epic Knarre haben, wenn man alle 2 oder 3 Wochen sich die 10 Games antut.

Ich bin selbst das erste mal mit meinem Karaequippten Warri dort rein und wir hatten nur 2 Meleeschamis, 1 Hexer und 1 Healschami, also ein Grottensetup. 20 Gold Repkosten hatte ich dann zwar, jedoch hamwa es dann letzlich doch geschafft den Endboss zu besiegen.

Fazit: TdM ist halt keine "entspannte Ini", da man sie am besten mit gut equippten Chars macht, die ihre Sache auch verstehen. Und zu allerletzt: Auch Hunter koennen in der Ini sehr hilfreich sein, falls jemand mal unbedingt wieder NUR Mages als ccler haben will.


----------



## Deathsoull (4. April 2008)

HA! wer die inze auf normal net schafft sollte mit wow aufhöhren...


----------



## ink0gnito (4. April 2008)

ROFL.

Dann geh da nie im leben auf hero rein @TE..
Leute gibts.


----------



## Derrty (4. April 2008)

Und wie sich die Leute vorstellen, das man in "neue" Inis reingeht, wo man auch noch in der Beta, ausreichend testen konnte *hust*

Ich mein wo bleibt da der spaß?
Früher kamen die Inis so raus, keiner hatte sie getestet. Klar sie waren verbuggt^^ aber es hat einfach spaß gemacht, neue Taktiken zu erfinden.
Jetzt stehn schon 1000 Guides, mit vids und sonstigen dreck im Net. Und man kann befor die Ini überhaupt draußen ist schon üben xD 
*pfff*

Und es finden sich trozdem Flamer, die trotz der ganzen vorteile rumheuln, weil sie das nicht schaffen was longtime Gamer schaffen^^


Ich geb euch mal ein beispiel:
Es gibt Leute die Arbeiten, oder Studieren. Wie zum bespiel die Leute von Nihilum. Und was haben die geschafft?? Spricht sich glaub ich von selber, das man kein Mensch sein muss der kein RL hat und nur spielt sein muss um im Spiel was zu schaffen.


----------



## Uranius (4. April 2008)

Mir fällt auch grad noch ein, das die Mobs da drinnen absolut nix aushalten.
Mit richtigen DDlern die Ihren Job verstehen und Schaden rausrotzen können wie nix gutes, braucht selbst der Tank sich nur um die 1-2 Melees kümmern die dort rumrennen.
Wenn der Tank das nich bringt, dann sorry dann sollten Ihr in der Scherbenwelt und Ihren alte Welt bereichen gesperrt werden und mit 70 in Strath oder Scholo spielen gehen.

Hast Du nen guten Tank und nen Heiler der es bringt den Schaden am Tank zu kompensieren, ist die Ini geschafft.
Guter Tank = Oh Shit Button Herausforderungsruf nutzen wenn möglich. Last Stand und Schildwall richtig einsetzen sowie Heiltränke und Fesundheitssteine. Merken wenn was nich Spottbar ist und dann halt Schildhieb und Erschütternder Schlag auf die Mobs.

BTW: Das Tank Trinket vom dritten Boss auf Hero ist sowas von göttlich für jeden Tank. Das besitzt 54 Ausdauer und der nebeneffekt ist auch geil!


----------



## Maradil (4. April 2008)

sind am Patchday-Abend auch direkt rein, rnd Gruppe, Ich (tank), Mage, HM, Schami und Holy Priest.....sind in glaub knapp ner stunde zu Kael, ohne wipe....dann aber bei Kael 3 mal gestorben ^^ weil der 2te Phönix immer kurz vo der Flugphase kam und uns dann "gestört" hat, dann haben wir eben den dmg bissl zurückgefahren und den 2ten Peipmatz vor der Flugphase gelegt, dann wars easy :-P


----------



## ink0gnito (4. April 2008)

Klar ist die ini easy, auf hero leicht nervig vorallem der zweite boss, aber sonst auch gut machbar.


----------



## Giorgo (4. April 2008)

ich will jetzt nix sagen, aber die ini soll schwer sein? lol sorry aber das kann ich absolut nicht verstehen...

am patch day 2.4 haben wir gleich die tdm versucht und gleich gecleart, darauf hin auch ein hero run gestartet und auch gecleart... 

dazu muss ich sagen, im normal modus gabs 2-3 wipes, aber eher aus dummheit und dem gequatsche im ts², wir haben eher gelästert über die ini als das wir uns drauf konzentriert hatten, dann auf hero hatten wir auch 2-3 wipes aber nur bei trash mobs, die bosse sind doch sowas von easy... kA was ihr habt...


und nein ich hab nicht mal t4 an, aber unser tank und healer sind schon bissal besser dran als ich.... das reicht auch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




//edit:



Maradil schrieb:


> sind am Patchday-Abend auch direkt rein, rnd Gruppe, Ich (tank), Mage, HM, Schami und Holy Priest.....sind in glaub knapp ner stunde zu Kael, ohne wipe....dann aber bei Kael 3 mal gestorben ^^ weil der 2te Phönix immer kurz vo der Flugphase kam und uns dann "gestört" hat, dann haben wir eben den dmg bissl zurückgefahren und den 2ten Peipmatz vor der Flugphase gelegt, dann wars easy :-P




^^ das prob haben wir jetzt auch, der phönix kommt fast jedes mal kurz vor der flugphase und das genau hinten an der ecke neben den kisten, so das der da auch nicht weg geht, und da ich (mage) den eigentlich dort weck kiten will hab ich die aggro dann drauf und beim flug bin ich der erste der schnell down geht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



das ist das einzige was ich gerade zu bemängeln hab, aber das ist alles 2-3 tage nach dem patchday erst passiert, davon hatten wir das prob nicht...

und es ist nicht so das wir das ei nicht schnell platt kriegen, kA ehrlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Angrimssohn (4. April 2008)

Hiho,

also ich finde die Ini auf normalem Modus nicht so schwer. Man muss halt nur schauen, welcher Mob was kann und dann Prioritäten setzen.

Wir sind mit folgender Konstellation in die Ini gegangen.

Kriegertank <- Me
Feraldruide
Jäger
Hexenmeister
Priester.

Keiner von uns war vorher in der Ini. Es gab ein zwei Stellen wo es kritisch war, aber diese sind jetzt eigentlich auch easy, wenn man weiß in welcher Reihenfolge man pullen muss.

Ich denke die Passage nach dem ersten Boss zum zweiten Boss ist easymode und die ersten beiden Bosse sind ohne große Schwierigkeiten zu erreichen und zu legen. 

Ich denke Blizzard hat mit der Ini was echt nettes erstellt, die im normalen ihre tücken hat, aber doch sehr gut schaffbar ist. 

LG

Angrim


----------



## Cassiopheia (4. April 2008)

Ich finde es kommt in dieser Ini viel extremer auf die Gruppe drauf an... Bin da schon mit 3 Kriegern (1 deff, 2 off) durchgerusht, hingegen mit 2 CC Klassen Schwierigkeiten gehabt. Außerdem muss der Heiler seine Klasse beherrschen... Von den normalen Inis ist sie meiner Meinung nach die schwierigste, aber absolut machbar! Also einfach nicht aufgeben und ein bisschen mit der Gruppenzusammenstellung experimentieren.


----------



## Gias (4. April 2008)

ich war bis jetzt 3mal drinne 2mal normal einmal hero

finde die instanz vom anspruch ausgewogen nicht so leicht das einem langweilig wird aber auch nicht unschaffbar 
bis auf off-krieger(die imo ihre klasse verfehlt haben wenn sie nicht tanken wollen) 
kann jeder potentielle dd irgendeinen gegner-typ da drinne aus den kampf nehmen 
wir haben die inni auf normal mit grün/blauen mitspielern erledigt (keiner von uns full epic ) und es ging mit 3-4 wipes 
-hauptsächlich weil man noch keine bosstaktik hatte

wer da behauptet zu schwer macht es sich selbst zu leicht!


----------



## PTY (4. April 2008)

TdM ist mit dem falschen Gruppensetup wirklich schwer, ja (vor allem auf heroic). Das Problem ist auch, daß viele Spieler sich bei dieser Instanz auch erst einspielen müssen. Da passieren halt oft noch dumme Fehler.

Also n blau equipter Palahealer und 3 Schamis als DDler sind wirklich nicht so dolle. Ein CC sollte man schon haben. Besser 2, dann wirds meistens ein Easy-RUN. Mit drei CCs kannst du die Ini auf heroic ganz easy abfarmen.

Ausnahme: mit einem guten Palatank ist die Ini nicht ganz so CC lastig, da er auch bei größeren Mobgruppen noch die Aggro halten kann.

Wartet einfach erstmal ab, bis sich die Leute eingespielt haben, dann wird die Instanz auch wieder einfacher.


----------



## t3x (4. April 2008)

Also ich find die instanz auf Hero eigentlich noch einfacher als auf normal (ok bis auf 2bosse^^), da ich wenigstens genug wut bekomme um aggro zu halten.
Selbst mit einem CCler ist die locker machbar. mit 0 wirds halt schon happig.
Wenn ihr wirklich durchweg kara und gruul equipt seid und trotzdem wiped ohne ende dann kann ich nur sagen l2p.


----------



## Nesata (4. April 2008)

eigentlich ist es doch ganz einfach - es kommt etwas neues raus und es erfordert etwas mehr skill, equipt, taktik usw. 
nach ein paar wochen wird das ganze generft und dann nochmal und dann nochmal. 
als erstes gehen diejenigen dran und schaffen es die sehr weit im gruppenspiel, ausstattung usw. sind.
danach kommen so leute wie ich, die gerne spielen, twinken, und alle chars nur mittelpraechtig ausgestattet sind.
irgendwann wird das dann so generft bis auch jeder der es irgendwie gepackt hat wow zu installieren dort auch bestehen kann.

ist so, war so, wird auch immer so sein. merkt man besonders bei gruppenquests in bc wenn man mal mit nem twink vorbei kommt oder in einer ini mobgruppen sucht oder schurken wo immer welche waren ^^

ich war bis jetzt mit dem mage und dem heilerbaeumchen in tdm drinn, aber leider war es dem mage nicht vergoennt die ini abzuschliessen. was solls - aber weinen? nene  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


ist nur meine bescheidene meinung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gruesse
Nes


----------



## torpedo979 (4. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Wir haben es aufgegeben.
> 
> So schön is die Innie auch nicht, und auf normal gibts nicht mal Hero Marken
> Ich bin zu alt für son Stress, sollen die Jungen ran.
> ...



hm...
auf normal ist die instanz nicht wirklich schwer - es kommt aber auf ein wenig ZUSAMMENSPIEL an.
habt ihr mal darüber nachgedacht dass ihr vielleicht DARAN scheitert?


----------



## terrordar.Williám (4. April 2008)

auf normal fand ich kael'thas recht zäh.
er hat zwar keine wirklichen probleme bereitet - kam mir aber deutlich anspruchsvoller vor als die bosse in zh/dampfkammer/schattenlabyrinth.

auf heroisch kam es mir vor als sei dort kaum ein weiterer anstieg - verglichen mit der normalen schwierigkeitsstufe. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spoons (4. April 2008)

Also ich muss sagen finde TdM schon etwas schwerer aber man braucht effektiv nur 2 cc das reicht locker und unter Heroisch finde ich denn Anstieg des Schwierigkeitsgrades nur minimal ich meine der letze boss droppt eben immer 1 epic unter normal und 2 unter Heroisch + die anderen da sollte man spielerischen können schon da sein gratis lila gibt es nicht!


----------



## torpedo979 (4. April 2008)

t3x schrieb:


> Also ich find die instanz auf Hero eigentlich noch einfacher als auf normal (ok bis auf 2bosse^^), da ich wenigstens genug wut bekomme um aggro zu halten.
> Selbst mit einem CCler ist die locker machbar. mit 0 wirds halt schon happig.
> Wenn ihr wirklich durchweg kara und gruul equipt seid und trotzdem wiped ohne ende dann kann ich nur sagen l2p.




ich weiss nicht ob du ein spielgott bist - aber die bosse 2 und 3 sind wirklich ne harte nuss bzw. fast unschaffbar, wenn die add-killer (2.boss) und die ccler (3.boss) nicht auf zack sind.
vielleicht solltest du bei der einschätzung des schwierigkeitsgrads mal andere maßstäbe als t5/t6 ansetzen...

ich finde die instanz auf heroic eine herausforderung und gehe prinzipiell nur mit 3 ccs rein.
aber MgT ist auf jeden fall schön gemacht und das loot ist echt spitze

mfg
amsel
lvl 70 tauren krieger
the maelstrom - eu


----------



## Arakon79 (4. April 2008)

Also die Ini ist schon deutlich schwerer als die bisherigen, bin bisher auch noch nicht durch hab aber auch nur einen leider erfolglosen Versuch gemacht bisher, sie reizt mich irgendwie auch nicht sonderlich.

Aber ich denke wenn mans ein paar mal versucht hat kann man sie schon schaffen. Im Schattenlab sind wir anfangs auch ständig gewiped (schon beim ersten Boss) und haben gedacht die Ini ist unschaffbar aber jetzt rennt man quasi im Schlaf durch. So wirds bei Tdm auch irgendwann sein.


----------



## Genomchen (4. April 2008)

Sry Leute aber da muss ich dem TE recht geben. Ich bin gut Equipt (ohne damit angeben zu wollen) und war mit Gruppen auf heoisch drinnen, die immo BT und MH machen. Ich weiß zwar ned wie ihr das macht, aber ohne die richtigen CCler und nem Kettenheal sind wir bis jetzt jedesmal am dritten Boss gescheitert und endlos an dem gewiped. Wir hatten auch jedesmal die beschissenste BossKombo überhaupt: beim einen Mal Priester, Schurke, Krieger, Hexer, Dämon. Beim anderen Mal anstelle des Hexers den Schami. Wir hatten bisher nur einmal die optimale Grp zusammenstellung sprich Hexer, Mage, Schurke, Dudu und Palatank. Aber ohne diese Zusammenstellung war e bisher echt schwer bis unmachbar. Und ich bin kein 3-Tasten Gamer. Die Ini ist definitiv schwer und ohne dem richtigen Setup, oder eben der Ausgleich durch besseres Equip/ Skillung ist die Ini auf Hero nochmal ne ganze Ecke schwerer als im "normalen" Modus. Aber ehrlich gesagt hab ich da nix dagegen, weil man nicht schnell mal die Sache schafft, sondern tatsächlich auch mal aufgeben muss, das finde ich steigert den Reiz.


----------



## Huntergottheit (4. April 2008)

wir haben kara auf "raidstatus" lol


----------



## Soramac (4. April 2008)

Huntergottheit schrieb:


> wir haben kara auf "raidstatus" lol



Super, Ihr seid Helden  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## t3x (4. April 2008)

torpedo979 schrieb:


> ich weiss nicht ob du ein spielgott bist - aber die bosse 2 und 3 sind wirklich ne harte nuss bzw. fast unschaffbar, wenn die add-killer (2.boss) und die ccler (3.boss) nicht auf zack sind.
> vielleicht solltest du bei der einschätzung des schwierigkeitsgrads mal andere maßstäbe als t5/t6 ansetzen...
> 
> ich finde die instanz auf heroic eine herausforderung und gehe prinzipiell nur mit 3 ccs rein.
> ...



darfst gerne mal mein equip anschauen, da is nicht wirklich viel T5, bzw gar T6^^
T5 schultern hab ich, das wars aber dann auch schon. Man braucht halt einfach leute die ihren Char spielen können, ich bin genauso random gegangen und hab mich geärgert, wie brainafk jemand sein kann und 2 gruppen noch zu adden.
Vielleicht kams mir beim 2ten auch nich so schwer vor, ich nehm mir da immer 2-3 adds und den rest macht meistens ein shadowpriest, der healt dann auch gut was weg. Aber ich hab die ini auch schon mit 2 (mit mir 3) meeles durchgespielt.
Der dritte Boss is schon ne harte nuss, da man ihn auch nicht wirklich tanken kann. Da steht und fällt die Gruppe halt mit dem Teamspiel, wie gut schafft es der Schami im richtigen moment die Heilung zu unterbrechen, wie schnell reagiert der Mage beim Nachsheepen, usw.


----------



## Seishuu-D (4. April 2008)

@Genomchen: Meine Gilde geht atm auch "nur" FDS und SSC und ich hab die ini schon mit Leuten aus der Gilde auf Hero mit nur einem CC geschafft. Es ist einfach Taktik, zb beim 2 Boss das nicht willkürlich jmd die Reine Energie down macht wegen Debuff ect. Aber find die Ini echt leicht um Marken zu farmen


----------



## Ohrensammler (4. April 2008)

Wolfger schrieb:


> ja nee... Hero-Marken gibt's auch bei den anderen Inis auf normal nicht... das is doch nix Neues.



Was ich damit sagen wollte, warum soll ich mich auf normal durch ne Innie wipen, wo es nicht mal Marken dafür gibt. (Hero TDM denk ich gar nicht drüber nach)
Da mach ich doch lieber ne alte Hero Innie, wipe viel weniger UND hab am Schluß sogar noch Marken.

Hab die Innie jetzt einmal gesehen, das schicke Video hab ich auch bestaunt, nu ist gut damit. Ich komm wieder wenn ich 80 bin. (also mein Char ...ihr wisst schon  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Is mein Beitrag dazu, dass die Progamer wieder das Gefühle bekommen, den Casuals was voraus zu haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grompf (4. April 2008)

Also auf jeden Fall ist der Damageoutput der Mobs dort schon auf normal teilweise höher als in anderen inzwischen zu Tode genervten Heroic Inis.

Aber wer sich durch ein paar Wipes bereits genötigt sieht die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen ist da - und eigentlich in jeder Instanz > Ragefire - irgendwie total falsch.

Ich kann mich da nur den Vorrednern anschließen - der Schwierigkeitsgrad ist relativ hoch aber absolut zu schaffen - mit mehr CC wirds immer leichter.

Aber auch fast ohne CC geht zumindest die Normalversion auch nach etwas Einspielzeit problemlos.

Ich persönlich habe sogar mal als Palaheiler mit einem Druidentank die HC geschafft mit nur einem CC-er - das ist sozusagen HC X-Treme gewesen  - Druiden kassieren da abartigen Schaden und haben keinen Spellreflect.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine provokante These meinerseits zum Ausdiskutieren bitte :-)
> 
> ...


hmm nö find die ini nit zu schwer sie ist zwar etwas anspruchsvoller aber net schwer und auch mit random grps gut zu schaffen
der heiler und tank muss zwar auf zack sein aber sonst geht das eig ganz gut und mit CClern sollte man auch net alzusparsam sein so 2-3 sollten schon dabei sein aber sonst easy schaffbar^^



Ruven schrieb:


> Geh nach BT und MH dort sind die ersten 3 bzw die ersten 4 Bosse beinnahe freelot und in 2h machbar wenn man sich mit der taktik auseinandersetzt... auch für T4 equipte...


hmm ich glaub nit das man die ersten 3-4 bosse in mh/bt legen kann wenn man "nur" T4 anhat vllt den jeweils ersten boss aber nit die ersten 3-4 falls doch dann bitte ich um ein video oda screen als beweis xDD

MFG Dragonsdeath


----------



## Captain_Chaos (4. April 2008)

Soll eine neue Instanz nicht eine neue Herausforderung sein? Neue Bosse, neue Fähigkeiten, neue Taktiken?

Wie oft ist meine ehemalige Gilde nach Kara gegangen und hat den Endboss nicht mal annähernd zu Gesicht bekommen? Wie oft mussten sie zwei Tage da rein um endlich alles gecleart zu haben? Wie oft haben sie vorher abbrechen müssen, weil sie dauernd gewiped sind?
Mittlerweile rushen sie da in relativ kurzer Zeit durch. Warum? WEIL SIE DIE TAKTIK DER BOSSE KENNEN UND JEDE MENGE ERFAHRUNG HABEN!! Darum!!

Und du willst in einer neuen Instanz da mal eben so ganz schnell durch und regst dich schon beim 2ten Mal auf?
Auch wenn die Ini schwer sein mag. Sieh es als eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Nargo (4. April 2008)

Auf Basis T4-wertiger Rüstungsteile ist die Ini normal nicht zu schwer, man muss sich beim Spiel mehr konzentrieren als bei anderen 70er Instanzen. Wenn jeder der Gruppe seine Klasse beherrscht sehe ich da drinnen kein wirkliches Problem. Gerade die dritte Bossgruppe mit ihren PVP Anwandlungen ist mal eine nette Herausforderung (die haben Spaß gemacht).

Auf Hero ist die Ini ab dem 2. Boss dann schon etwas anspruchsvoller, hier ist es wichtig sich nicht ablenken zu lassen und bei der Sache zu sein. Mir gefällt die Instanz, normal als auch heroisch.

Schwierig: ja
Zu schwer: Nein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dragonsdeath (4. April 2008)

sryy für doppelpost


----------



## dannyl2912 (4. April 2008)

Es hat auch manchmal mit viel Glück zu tun, wie die Gruppe beim 3. Boss aussieht. Hab das in Hero einmal durchgemacht, dass wir uns oft genug daran versucht haben. Der Tank, der Vashj und den 25er-Kael tankt, hat schon richtig an sich gezweifelt. Man braucht sehr viel CC. Ich freue mich schon als Hexenmeister auf Bärbel. Magier wäre dann nicht schlecht und ein 3. CC wäre von Vorteil gerade bei dem einen Boss.

Es war dann auch nicht so schlimm, wo wir in einer anderen Gruppe mit dem gleichen Tank TdM Hero waren, der Tank an einem Pyro verreckt ist. Die letzten Prozente konnten wir ihm auch noch runtermachen. Er hat ja auch sein Schmuckstück bekommen.


----------



## Strikêr°us (4. April 2008)

Naja, denke dass ich mich auch als casualplayer bezeichnen kann und trotzdem habe ich tdm schon mind 4 mal mit rnds erfolgreich abgeschlossen. Deswegen bin ich nicht deiner meinung bzw sehe das anders. 

Mfg Strikêr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sebasti92 (4. April 2008)

Die gruppen sind für mich (tankadin) kein problem.. auch auf heroric.. max 5 wipes an den bosse, weil ich immer random gehe.. gab aber auch schon gruppen in der wir 0 wipes hatten auf heroric 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arkenstone (4. April 2008)

Also ich muss sagen, der schwierigkeitsgrad der Ini ist gut ausgelegt.
Ich/wir haben Kara zwar auf Farmstatus und gehen nu gruul und Zul Aman, aber dennoch gibt es die ein oder anderen kleinen Probleme in der tdm. Klar, ist ja auch gut so. Boss 2 ist zwar ab und an eine harte Nuss, aber eigentlich jedesmal spätestens!! nach dem 2 Whipe easy going wenn das Team noch nicht eingespielt war. Boss 3 ist mein liebglingsboss aller Hero instanzen. Endlich mal ein wenig PvP rumschieberei in einer Ini. Hach macht der spass. Immer beim firsttry legbar. Ok Endboss ist ein wenig happig.

Und dennoch spiele ich vielleicht maximal 3-4 stunden am Abend wenn ! ich die zeit dafür aufbringen kann. Es hat einfach nur viel mit der Char beherrschung zu tun. Viel spass beim üben und viel glück in der ini.


----------



## Gwynny (4. April 2008)

Also ich kann das eigentlich nicht bestätigen. Wenn man einmal weiß, wie der Endboss gelegt wird, ist alles ganz einfach. Natürlich braucht man einen anständigen Tank und Heiler dafür, aber das setzt man ja eh voraus.

LG Gwynny


----------



## Tear28 (4. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Es kann doch nicht sein, dass lila-equipte Gamer Kara-Runs machen, an TdM aber scheitern, weil die Gruppenzusammensetzung nicht TDM-like ist, d. h. beispielsweise, mindestens drei Crowd-Controller, am besten ein Heiler mit Gruppenheilung und Hots, usw.



tjoa, epic is eben nich alles. kara werdet ihr auch nich alles first try gelegt haben.


----------



## Seedian (4. April 2008)

Das einzige was ich an TDM nicht so gut finde, ist das sie für Palas (holy) der absolute horror ist.
Der dauernd schaden den jeder spieler bekommt, bringt ein total ins schwitzen wo nen dudu halt nur Hots drauf haut.
Genau wie letzer Boss, als Pala die Gruppe heilen und dann noch den Kugeln aus den weg gehen is schon so ne sache für sich.
Aber sonst isses ok. 
Mobs haben jetz nicht so viel HP man kann ruhig mal 2-3 tanken wenn man kein ausreichenden CC hat.
Naja die drops find ich aber fürn A..... also als blaue außer paar ausnahmen.

Aber da die inni ja für blau equipte leute sein soll sind die drops schon nett.
Nur geh ich davon aus das eine komplett blaue gruppe diese inni niemals im leben schaffen wird bzw am letzen nur whipen wird.

Ich geb zu wir hatten auch schon whipes in Normal mit T5 leuten XD


----------



## Deuratis (4. April 2008)

die ini ist entlich mal ne herraus vorderung, bin selber auf Kara/Gruul status und finde die ini einfah nur geil. Das ist mal was anderes als mecha hero in na stunde zu schaffen nur um 4 marken zu bekommen. Die ini ist schon fast selber eine kleine Raid ini. Und wenn man die ini auf normal schafft dann auch locker auf hero. Ich würde aber auch nicht ohne min. 1 CC effect da rein gehen. Heiler hatte ich immer unseren schami dabei, die ini soll aber voll der horror für Bärchen sein hab ich gehört. Ist das so?


mfg Deu


----------



## Mofeist (4. April 2008)

die inni is schön gemacht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und hat immer noch n gewissen "Reiz" die sollte auf keinen fall genörvt werden weil die ganzen no skills wieder am flamen sind (nicht auf TE bezogen).

und an vorposter nein die inni is kein horror für bärchen. Zmd hat sich mein stamm tank bärchen nich beschwert >.<


----------



## rundweich (4. April 2008)

TDM normal is nun wirklich nicht schwer das lineup ist hierbei sogar relativ egal

finde TDM hero ist recht knackig aber auch zu schaffen 

lg


----------



## Deutschpunk (4. April 2008)

Wenns für euch zu schwer is dann könnt ihr nicht zusammenspielen!

Wenigstens eine hero ini wo es am skill der leute liegt um diese zu bewältigen...

Viel Spaß beim weinen!

Ich geh wieder an die Arbeit


----------



## Belsina5 (4. April 2008)

naja die inni ist nicht alszu leicht
wichtig das die gruppenzusammenstellung
ich war bißher nur 3 mal drin
das 1 mal war supi
mit 2 magier,prister,krieger,hexenmeister
die anderen mal nur gewipe
seitdem habe ich erst mal keine lust mehr auf die inni
habe sie jetzt gesehen,den 20 platztasche abgestaubt und fertig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## zificult (4. April 2008)

LEute Leute Leute...
TdM ist eine Rheine Strategie Inztanz. Ich war als Grün equipter Healer mit, und der Rest unserer Gruppe war auch keiner voll epic.
Trotzdem haben wir es ohne größere Probleme geschafft, da wir gut koordiniert und strategisch vorgeagnen sind.
Also eine inztanz, bei welcher zum ersten mal: "Skill > Gear"  Eingetreten ist


----------



## Mofeist (4. April 2008)

finde aber das von non hero auf hero nich so viel um is bis auf kael^^

und skill jo hrhr wird aber wohl bald genörvt weil auch bei uns aufm server die ganzen gladi 1 pve leute (sry) schon am rumheulen sind^^


----------



## Dunham (4. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine provokante These meinerseits zum Ausdiskutieren bitte :-)
> 
> ...


also eig sind die bosse in tdm hero total easy, das einzige was vll schwer wird sind die paar mobgruppen mit 5mann+ ohne crowd contorl.
und vorallem der endboss. mein erster run, 1 offwarii mit s3 equipt als tank, nen healschamane (~t5 equip) ich und noch welche^^
also, 2. boss haben wir 1 wipe gehabt weil wir ihn ned kannten - danach np.
der rest auch ganz gut, und schwups waren wir beim endboss, wir alle kannten den kram mit den phönixen ned, warum auch gleich ich und 2 andere bis auf "tank" und healer gestorben.
nunja, krieger zieht 2h waffe an, und naja, man muss halt nur nen bissle countern und reflecten, dann passt das... naja kurze zeit später ist der boss bei 50%, und dann in der 2. phase. einfach immer den kugeln auswweichen und es passt. => die 2, haben den boss von ~75% hp solo gemacht... da sag mir mal einer die inni ist zu schwer  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Uranius (4. April 2008)

Das Problem mit dem dritten Boss kann ich nich so richtig nachvollziehen.
Mit nur nem Hexer alls CC haben wir den Boss in folgender Combo gelegt:

Ingi , Hexer samt Wichtel, Bosspriesterin, Schamane, Hunter plus Pet.

Wir haben den ollen Ingi gebannt, die Priesterin wurde umgehauen während ich als Tank mich von Mob zu Mob begeben habe und getan was ich konnte. 
Sprich: Wichtel des Hexers gekillt, Hexer mit Schildhieb unterbrochen, Schamanen angerannt und dann gestunnt mit erschütterndem Schlag. Die Stoffis blieben in Bewegung, sind dem Pet des Hunters ausgewichen usw.
Nach der Priesterin lag kurz darauf der Schamane und das Pet des Hunters. Danch auch der und am Schluss der Ingi.

Es ist in dieser absolut Sub optimalen Truppe nicht einer gestorben.

Man muss sich einfach über folgendes klar werden: Die Adds und der Boss sind schwer bis garnicht spottbar, schlagen aber nicht hart zu und sind HP technisch wahrlich nich dolle ausgestattet.

BTW zu Boss 2 empfehle ich jedem Tank ein Arkanresiequip. Das macht es einem Heiler sowas von leicht.


----------



## safbdh (4. April 2008)

tdm is total einfach.. klar keal braucht vielleicht ein bisschen Übung aber dann ist der locker machbar. Ich bin selbst resto druide und was ch jetzt sage ist weder ein Scherz noch eine Lüge wirklich^^: War TdM hero (random grp und lief gut) stehen vor Keal kommen grade so in die grafiphase rein alle tot ausser mir. Ich hab alleine die Grafiphase überstanden und keal gelegt (12 mana pots und 3 Anreggen gingen drauf) also was ich sagen will TdM is auf hero und so oder so auf normal total einfach, auch wenn man ein bisschen Übung braucht! Und ach ja ich will mit den 49% solo gemacht nicht angeben, jeder resto druide mit genug mana und vor allem pots kann das schaffen da gehöhrt eig kein SKILL dazu, du musst nur den bläsen ausweichen und hotten dann die Phasen ausnutzen in denen er 50% extra dmg nimmt.


----------



## Gromlord (4. April 2008)

Also ich denke so:
Du freust dich das du Kara clear hast und sagst ich hab da famstatus!
ich WETTE mit dir du packst manche Bosse nicht Firstry wenn du so redest
und dazu von wegen TdM sag ich mal nur versuch's mit GildenGruppe und versuch es einfach...später wenn du weiter bist mit raiden wird es oft kommen das ihr an einem boss 1, 2, 3-gaaanz viele Wochen wipt das is halt so jetz memm nich rum wenn's zuviel für dich ist hör doch mit wow auf also das hier ist meiner meinung nach ein MIMIMI-Thread PUNKT.!

*Edit:
Zu dem equip sag ich es mal so:
Wir haben es auch geschafft Lurker in ssc mit 3 grünen healer zu schaffen also vielleicht bischen am eigenen Skill Arbeiten...
es gibt sachen die man vielleicht ersmal verstehen muss bzw dann auch mal gucken muss was man aus dem char rausholen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shurycain (4. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine provokante These meinerseits zum Ausdiskutieren bitte :-)
> 
> ...



Wegen Leute wie du, hat Nihilum aufgehört. Wenn du gutes Equip haben möchtest, dann TUE auch was dafür und erstelle nicht nach dem 2. ten Dry ein Whine Treath.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Qonix (4. April 2008)

Shurycain schrieb:


> Wegen Leute wie du, hat Nihilum aufgehört. Wenn du gutes Equip haben möchtest, dann TUE auch was dafür und erstelle nicht nach dem 2. ten Dry ein Whine Treath.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gott wieviel mal muss man das noch schreiben:

ES WAR EIN APRILSCHERTZ


----------



## Victo (4. April 2008)

TDM ist weder auf nonhero noch auf hero "wirklich" schwer,klar ist sie etwas höher anzusiedeln als die restlichen 70er Instanzen,allerdings hat sie auch dementsprechenden Loot.
Und die allgemeine Ansicht,dass für die Instanz mindestens 3 CCs nötig wären,basiert offensichtlich darauf,dass wirklich absolut jeder,der kein Verständnis von seiner Klasse hat,direkt in der ersten Woche nach Einführung dort rumgewioped ist und nun rumjammert.
Ich selbst habe die Instanz auf nonhero mit 4 Randoms (!) ohne C durchgemacht,abgesehen von der letzten Gruppe bei Kael'Thas und dem dritten Boss,bei denen unser Hexenmeister mithilfe der Succubus ein wenig nachgeholfen hat. Diese Randomgruppe bestand abgesehen von mir auch nciht aus raidaktiven Leuten,aber mit Absprache und ein wenig Spielverständnis ist diese Instanz wirklich kein Problem.

Natürlich ist es idR nciht so,dass man nur auf optimal spielende Spieler trifft,insofern ist CC natürlich immer sinnvoll. Aber 3 CCs als Minimum darzustellen ist nur ein Geständnis an sich selbst,dass man einfach nix kann *flame* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ok,Heroic ist schon recht knackig mit wenig CC,wir sind aber mit HealPriester,Offwarri,Mage,Hexenmeister und Bärchen gut durchgekommen. Der dritte Boss suckt uU ohne Hexenmeister extrem 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Insgesamt ist Tdm auf jeden Fall so wie sie momentan ist eine ausgeglichene Instanz,weder zu leicht noch zu schwer und für (fast) jeden machbar.


----------



## n8duSt (4. April 2008)

also ich muss sagen das einzige schwere in dieser instanz ist der 3te boss der aus 5 leuten besteht.Alles anderer is easy zu bewältigen wenn ihr und eure gruppe eure chars spielen können.
wir sind auf hero einige male am 3boss gewiped aber das lag daran das wir ne scheiß zusammenstellung von gegnern hatten und nur 2 ccler aber darum geht es ja nicht.

und wenns dich nervt das du zu wenig cc in der gruppe hast twink dir nen mage oder hexer hoch die haben nette fähigkeiten gegner lange ausm kampf zu halten.


----------



## Archiatos (4. April 2008)

Die Ini gehört mit zu den leichtesten meiner Meinung nach.

Wir waren auf normal mit 2 schurken, 2 Magiern und 1 Priester drin und sind ohne wipe durch. Ja richtig gelesen, kein Tank!!!


----------



## Darthanubis (4. April 2008)

Calimorxx schrieb:


> Endlich mal ini wo ich als Mage nicht nur stumpf auf der stelle stehe und firebolts caste! Macht echt Spass!



Tjo Mages sind schon hilfreich da drin. Aber gibt auch Probleme, zb. "Tank und Heiler suchen 3 DDs (nur mages), dann go!!". Und sowas find ich gelinde gesagt §*#$/"~

Und ja ich weiss, such dir ne Gruppe und mach mit denen alles.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab ich auch und haben halt in verschiedenen Setups probiert. Und ist schon knackig in manchen Kombinationen.


----------



## Tearor (4. April 2008)

Also ich BIN casual. Und ich beschwer mich definitiv nicht über die instanz, nichtmal auf heroisch.
Denn hier kann man mit Klassenverständnis einiges an Gear ausgleichen.

Gestern war ich mit einer Gr drin (heroic wohlgemerkt), der Tank hatte den King's Defender und das Schild für Marken, ansonsten Blau equipped, der Priester hatte 2x t4, 2x d3 und den Kopf aus ZA. Ich selbst (hexer) habe die IngiBrille, ein Kara- und 2 pvpepics, 970 spelldmg zusammengenommen. Dann war noch ein BalanceDruide und ein Magier dabei, beide ungefähr auf meinem eqStand.
Und ich muss sagen, das hat echt super geklappt, denn jeder wusste was zu tun ist, nur einmal sind wir beim 2. Boss gewiped (bei 2%...), was dann aber beim 2. mal einwandfrei geklappt hat.

Da hatte ich, als ich mit ner deutlich besser equippten Gr (t5 ca.) drin war, mehr Probleme.

Ergo: der Sprung von normal auf heroisch ist recht klein, da die normale Instanz zugegebenermaßen relativ hart ist; aber alle die meinen da könne man nur mit t4 rein und am besten t6 für heroisch, die sollten einfach mal üben, denn in der Instanz muss man sich bewegen, manchmal unorthodoxe dinge tun (denn manche mobs tun das auch, esp. beim 3. Boss) und kann eben nicht nur stur seine dmgrotation fahren.

Die Instanz ist anspruchsvoll, aber endlich mal nicht nur mit Anspruch ans Equip!
Blizz, von mir :  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ... jedenfalls dafür ^^


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (4. April 2008)

Archiatos schrieb:


> Die Ini gehört mit zu den leichtesten meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Wir waren auf normal mit 2 schurken, 2 Magiern und 1 Priester drin und sind ohne wipe durch. Ja richtig gelesen, kein Tank!!!



Schön das die Venzianischen Gondoleros auch hier anzutreffen sind  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Du alter Hafensänger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Throgan (4. April 2008)

Die Instanz ist wie alle andern auch, nur eine Frage der richtigen gruppe!

Hab gestern Abend als Tank ne Gruppe für TDM gesucht (bin blau und mit gecrafteten Epics bestückt) und bin dann mit 3 Leuten die aus einer Gilde kamen und nem random Priester reingegangen. Ich war helauf begeistert. Wir haben die Instanz 2 mal in je 45 Minuten platt gemacht, mit jeweils einem anstandswipe^^

Def-krieger, Hunter, hexer, Schurke, Priester......

Mal im Ernst, man muss sich die Leute schon n bisl aussuchen mit denen man in Instanzen geht, es nützt einfach nix full S1 Equipte Leute mitzunehmen die meinen sie seien der OberDD, die aber noch nie eine Instanz von innen gesehen haben. Wenn alle Ihre klasse beherrschen und ein halbwegs anständiges Equip angelegt ist, dann ist keine 5 Mann Instanz wirklich ein Problem.

In erster Linie gilt meist SKILL > EQUIP, wobei das Equip den Anforderungen schon gewachsen sein sollte (+heal, spelldmg, etc...), CC ist nicht zu verachten und sollte auch immer Sinnvoll genutzt werden....


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (4. April 2008)

Also an alle die hier meinen TdM sei ja super easy... hört auf zu posen. Easy ist die Instanz nciht, man braucht mind. 1 CC.  Dass die jedoch auf normal ab einem bestimmten Equiplevel keine Herausvorderung mehr darstellt ist auch ausser Frage.
Worauf ich näher eingehen möchte ist die Pristerin mit 4 Adds im 
Heroicmode, die Tatsache, dass die Mobs nciht tankbar sind ist zu krass. Wenn wir soweit sind zieht jeder Pvpequip an. Zu der Aussage die Mobs machen wenig DMG musste ich lachen, Krieger machte 2k MS noncrit an mir, einem mit 500 Resilence und 14k Life Priester. Finde den Boss recht interessant da das Ganze wohl einen Arenafight simulieren soll. Die Mobs Fokusen so extrem, dass man einfach Equip und Luck braucht um da als Sieger raus zu kommen. Ich war z.B ein mal im Stunlock gekillt worden, Schurke+Ingi+Krieger machen sowas möglich. Der Boss ist unglaubich, Priesterin debufft, Shami purged und stellt Totems auf!!! Mage nutzt Blinken, CS, Sheep und Eisblock. Hunter verteilt Aimedshots auf das Fokusziel und nutzt Eisfalle, Schurke tritt und hat Gifte auf den Waffen. Alles in Allem finde ich den Boss sehr gelungen und immer eine Herausforderung. Slab haben wir schon zu viert gefarmt, TdM dagegen ist erst mal mit 4 Mann nciht machbar. Bin mir aber sicher, Nerfs werden folgen damit auch Leute wie TE die Instanz schafen.


----------



## Phenomenon_Warlock (4. April 2008)

Also ich war da gleich drinnen mit meinen twink der gerade 70 geworden ist und kann nur sagen dass Tdm nicht schwer ist.
Die anderen in der gruppe waren auch nicht besonders equipt.

Ich (warlock), Warrior Tank, Mage, Priest (Heal) und ein Rogue

An einen einzigen Wipe kann ich mich erinnern^^ Sonst alles recht entspannt


----------



## Aggropip (4. April 2008)

Ich finde wir sollten TdM nicht sofort als mega imba ini sehn. Natürlich ist sie ohne cc schwer aber das sind auch andere inis ( zB sl ) und gear ist auch nicht so entscheident.


Wir sind am ersten abend mit warri, 2 hunter, schurke und meiner wenigkeit als pala healer rein gegangen alle kara gear trotzdem sind wir nur einmal gewipt und das war an den manawürmern. Das wichtigeste an der ini ist die komunikation und taktik.


Man muss einfach öfters rein um die taktigen zuverinnerlichen dann ist bald TdM auch auf farm status.


----------



## Seju (4. April 2008)

ähm lol...
da find ich ja das Bollwerk schwerer als TMT :O
Versteht mich jetzt bitte nicht falsch aber der einzige Boss der in TMT schwer ist, ist Vexalus wegen den Kettenblitzen aber das wars auch schonmal.
Und CC ist da auch nicht unbedingt nötig vllt 1-2 CC (am besten Mage/Hunter+WL).
Keine Ahnung ich find die Instanz mega easy auch auf Heroic.

mfg Seju


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (4. April 2008)

Archiatos schrieb:


> Die Ini gehört mit zu den leichtesten meiner Meinung nach.
> 
> Wir waren auf normal mit 2 schurken, 2 Magiern und 1 Priester drin und sind ohne wipe durch. Ja richtig gelesen, kein Tank!!!



OMG... naja wenn du auch immer nur ein Mob hauen musst, brauchst du auch keinen Tank. 
Solche Posts würde ich als Poser bezeichnen... "meiner ist größer als deiner" oO


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Die Instanz ist mit großem Abstand am setupabhängigsten. Was mit einem CC auf Non-HC fast ohne Probleme geht ist auf HC unschaffbar.

Der dritte Boss ist so stark nach Arena gestaltet, dass man mindestens 2 CC braucht. Und selbst das ist keine Erfolgsgarantie, da, wie schon bemerkt, dieser Boss EXTREM setupabhängig ist.

Da hat Blizzard einfach nur Scheisse gebaut.


----------



## Andicool (4. April 2008)

Hey cool da sind wieder die BT etc. Prolls die diese Ini sehr easy finden. So einfach ist die Ini wirklich nicht. -.-


----------



## corliote (4. April 2008)

ich versteh nicht was so viele leute haben...
als ich des erste mal drin war sind wir zwar auch oft gewiped aber das auch nur an den trashmobs, die bosse sind alle ien witz und können gar nichts.
selbst auf heroic sind wir dadurch gegangwn und die bosse konnten immer noch nicht viel mehr...
das kael'thas nen pyro castet halte ich immer noch für gerücht..wie wenig dmg kann man den machen das der soweit kommt?


----------



## theduke666 (4. April 2008)

Ey, TDM ist doch total easy...
Hexer mit Fullepic schafft das locker ALLEINE
Rein, Leerwandler vor, plattmachen, raus...
Wo ist das Problem?

Learn to play, Mann


----------



## tp_ (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Instanz ist mit großem Abstand am setupabhängigsten. Was mit einem CC auf Non-HC fast ohne Probleme geht ist auf HC unschaffbar.
> 
> Der dritte Boss ist so stark nach Arena gestaltet, dass man mindestens 2 CC braucht. Und selbst das ist keine Erfolgsgarantie, da, wie schon bemerkt, dieser Boss EXTREM setupabhängig ist.
> 
> Da hat Blizzard einfach nur Scheisse gebaut.



Nö - Blizzard hat keine Scheiße gebaut, endlich mal eine Ini bei der man mal wieder richtig arbeiten, und an seine Grenzen gehen muss. Der 3. Boss hat es in sich, keine Frage - aber einen kleinen Tipp, Blizz hat dort einen PvP Encounter eingebaut, also macht einfach auch PvP - der Tank steckt sein Schild in die Tasche holt eine 2 Waffe aus dem Sack und los geht es - tanken kann man da eh nix.


----------



## Deuratis (4. April 2008)

Cool da ist einer von diesen cheatern.........kannst klasse spielen theduke666
das kann ja nur von nem kidi kommen......... hast die ini warscheinlich noch nicht mal gesehen von innen. Mit deiner technik schaffste vieleicht die ersten beiden mobs und dann wirste sterben.

mfg deu


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

tp_ schrieb:


> Nö - Blizzard hat keine Scheiße gebaut, endlich mal eine Ini bei der man mal wieder richtig arbeiten, und an seine Grenzen gehen muss. Der 3. Boss hat es in sich, keine Frage - aber einen kleinen Tipp, Blizz hat dort einen PvP Encounter eingebaut, also macht einfach auch PvP - der Tank steckt sein Schild in die Tasche holt eine 2 Waffe aus dem Sack und los geht es - tanken kann man da eh nix.



Tja, nur leider sind wir eine Raidgilde, da hat kaum einer PvP-Zeug. Und nun? Ich komme als Schami mit Seelenstärke auf meine 9,5k HP. Der Priester sogar nur 7,5k. Der Magier vielleicht auf 8. Wir fallen um wie die fliegen.


----------



## Exhumedx (4. April 2008)

finde tdm ziemlich einfach ( mit ausnahme des 3 Boss ohne CC ) ... Hero ist wieder was anderes aber is auch kein Problem. :S


----------



## theduke666 (4. April 2008)

Deuratis schrieb:


> Cool da ist einer von diesen cheatern.........kannst klasse spielen theduke666
> das kann ja nur von nem kidi kommen......... hast die ini warscheinlich noch nicht mal gesehen von innen. Mit deiner technik schaffste vieleicht die ersten beiden mobs und dann wirste sterben.
> 
> mfg deu


Ich glaube, mit PvP-Encounter meinte er etwas Anderes....


----------



## Cones (4. April 2008)

Ich schließe mich der Meinung an, die besagt, dass TdM viel zu einfach ist. Was, wie ich meine, gut in die Instanz umgesetzt wurde, ist die Vermischung verschiedener Bosse mit neuen Aspekten. 

=> Die Instanz ist sehr schön gestaltet (und das Video eine super Idee), jedoch zu einfach.

mfg
Cones

PS: Heroisch war ich leider noch nicht mit^^


----------



## Betrunkener (4. April 2008)

also, ich hab auf frostwolf schon mit 5 blau equippten (mich eingeschlossen) tdm gemacht. und wir hatten nur 1 cc dabei. Ich war 2 mal drin--->2 mal clear.

Es komtm einfach imemr darauf an die mobs und bosse zu kennen, dann ist es ganz leicht. Man muss seine Fähigkeiten richtig einsetzen können!

Wer das nicht kann sollte nicht TdM gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und jetzt was ich schon immer tun wollte--->MIMIMI


----------



## theduke666 (4. April 2008)

Betrunkener schrieb:


> also, ich hab auf frostwolf schon mit 5 blau equippten (mich eingeschlossen) tdm gemacht. und wir hatten nur 1 cc dabei. Ich war 2 mal drin--->2 mal clear.
> 
> Es komtm einfach imemr darauf an die mobs und bosse zu kennen, dann ist es ganz leicht. Man muss seine Fähigkeiten richtig einsetzen können!
> 
> ...


-.-


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Betrunkener schrieb:


> also, ich hab auf frostwolf schon mit 5 blau equippten (mich eingeschlossen) tdm gemacht. und wir hatten nur 1 cc dabei. Ich war 2 mal drin--->2 mal clear.
> 
> Es komtm einfach imemr darauf an die mobs und bosse zu kennen, dann ist es ganz leicht. Man muss seine Fähigkeiten richtig einsetzen können!
> 
> ...



Alles klar, dann geh mal mit deinen 5 blau equipten da rein, wenn die Totenkopffratze dich anlächelt. Beim dritten Boss stehst du keine 5 Sekunden, glaubs mir.


----------



## Zatari89 (4. April 2008)

mhhh viel zu leicht die ini ... haben 25 min für heroic gebraucht mit einem cc das war ich! und nein es waren nicht alle t6 equipt!


----------



## Seratos (4. April 2008)

Naja schwer ist die auf normal nicht wirklich, die Bosse zicken zwar etwas rum, aber ist eigentlich machbar, wenn die leute aus der grp was können.
Hab die ini auch schon auf hero clear (außer Kael'thas), und DAS ist schwer, da die bosse dort noch böser sind, und man da am besten 3 cc's bei hat.


----------



## tp_ (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Tja, nur leider sind wir eine Raidgilde, da hat kaum einer PvP-Zeug. Und nun? Ich komme als Schami mit Seelenstärke auf meine 9,5k HP. Der Priester sogar nur 7,5k. Der Magier vielleicht auf 8. Wir fallen um wie die fliegen.



Ich habe nur PvE Zeug, wie auch der Rest meiner Raidgruppe, wir haben uns nur gestern auch die Zähne am 3. Encounter ausgebissen, weil wir den Fehler gemacht haben "klassisch" an die Gruppe ran zu gehen - und ich hatte das Gefühl als wir als PvEler versucht haben PvP zu machen, hat es halt geklappt. 
Und da keiner der Mobs an einem Tank echten Schaden macht, habe ich halt (so gut es als Tank geht) mit Schaden gemacht, weil tanken kann man da eh nix. Naja - und dann halt die Heiler schnell down machen, den Schurken mit Kniesehne zur lahmen Ente machen ...

Verstehe das ganze bitte eher als Anregung - wir hatten so Erfolg, und Spaß gehabt.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

tp_ schrieb:


> Ich habe nur PvE Zeug, wie auch der Rest meiner Raidgruppe, wir haben uns nur gestern auch die Zähne am 3. Encounter ausgebissen, weil wir den Fehler gemacht haben "klassisch" an die Gruppe ran zu gehen - und ich hatte das Gefühl als wir als PvEler versucht haben PvP zu machen, hat es halt geklappt.
> Und da keiner der Mobs an einem Tank echten Schaden macht, habe ich halt (so gut es als Tank geht) mit Schaden gemacht, weil tanken kann man da eh nix. Naja - und dann halt die Heiler schnell down machen, den Schurken mit Kniesehne zur lahmen Ente machen ...
> 
> Verstehe das ganze bitte eher als Anregung - wir hatten so Erfolg, und Spaß gehabt.



Ich kann mich mit diesem scheiss Boss einfach nicht zu frieden geben, weil es mir zu sehr Arenalike ist. Ich kann Arena nicht leiden und deshalb hasse ich auch diesen Boss. Ich will auch in einer Instanz mein Gehirn NICHT auf PvP-Modus schalten. Es ist schlieslich eine Instanz und kein BG.


----------



## Dreidan (4. April 2008)

Nun im normalen Modus ist die Instanz locker mit einer Standardgruppe (Tank, Mage, Heiler und zwei random DDs ) auch für blau equipte Leute zu schaffen.

Auf heroisch sieht die Sache schon wieder ganz anders aus.
Der zweite Boss haut durch seine Energieentladungen ordentlich Schaden auf die Gruppe. Man kann den Boss auch slow machen und den Debuff auslaufen lassen bevor man wieder verstärkt Schaden macht und somit weitere Entladungen verursacht. Ab 20% muss man halt Gas geben, sonst liegt die Gruppe schnell im Staub.

Beim dritten Boss, der sehr stark an einen Arenakampf erinnert kann man wirklich Pech haben und braucht dann auch  zwei, am besten drei CCs. Keiner der Gegner ist spottbar und der Schamane zusammen mit der Priesterin heilen ohne CC beinahe ununterbrochen.

Meiner Meinung nach ist das die einzige Bossbegegnung der Ini bei der Blizz zumindest im heroischen Modus etwas nerven könnte. ( Bin selbst beinahe voll T5 und vergleichbar ausgerüsteter Verstärker Schamane) 

Nun der gute Kael kann im heroischen Modus genauso wenig wie auf Normal. Neu hinzu kommt lediglich der Pyroschlag, den Kael zu wirken beginnt nachdem er sich (ähnlich des Heilers bei Hochkönig Maulgar ) in ein Schild hüllt, dass erst durch Schaden zerstört werden muss, bevor man den Pyroschlag durch Tritt des Schurken oder Erdschock stoppen kann. Das Totem der Erdung fängt den Pyroschlag nicht auf.


----------



## tp_ (4. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Ich kann mich mit diesem scheiss Boss einfach nicht zu frieden geben, weil es mir zu sehr Arenalike ist. Ich kann Arena nicht leiden und deshalb hasse ich auch diesen Boss. Ich will auch in einer Instanz mein Gehirn NICHT auf PvP-Modus schalten. Es ist schlieslich eine Instanz und kein BG.



Ich mag Arena auch nicht - aber ich halte mich bei dem Boss an Deine Signatur ;-)


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

tp_ schrieb:


> Ich mag Arena auch nicht - aber ich halte mich bei dem Boss an Deine Signatur ;-)



Das Zitat ist aber anders gemeint.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## riggedi (4. April 2008)

Zatari89 schrieb:


> mhhh viel zu leicht die ini ... haben 25 min für heroic gebraucht mit einem cc das war ich! und nein es waren nicht alle t6 equipt!



Ich will Dir nix unterstellen, aber 25 Minuten im Heroic sind wohl etwas übertrieben, denke ich. Für die 3 Bosse braucht man je ca. 3-4 Minuten, wenn alles klappt. Würde bedeuten Du machst in den restlichen 10-14 Minuten *alle* Mobs weg, die Euch im Weg stehn (man brauch ja nich alle um durch zu kommen).

Klingt etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Trotzdem schickes WE!

Riggdi


----------



## BadVoodoo (4. April 2008)

klar ist die instanz schwieriger als die vorherigen. aber selbst der heroische modus ist mit kara/ZA/Marken equip locker zu schaffen... nimm 2-3 CC's mit und bis auf den 2. Boss und ab und zu ein missglückter versuch bei Kael'thas, weil mal wieder keiner den Pyro abgebrochen hat (wenn er denn den pyro castet) ist das ganze dann doch relativ einfach zu machen... Hol dir die randoms mit denen du rein gehst ins TS, das erleichtert das ganze enorm. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cones (4. April 2008)

Für jeden Verzauberer ist diese Instanz ein Traum...oder wer hat so schnell so viele Sachen, um sie zu entzaubern?^^

mfg
Cones


----------



## Shadowdragen (4. April 2008)

sry aber das muss jetzt sein mimimimi und ich war noch nicht kara hab alles blaue items
 gruppe war Palatank,Priester,Eule,Magier und ich Hunter die ini ging so was von EASY haben bei keal ein wipe und ansonsten keine Probleme gehabt.

Meine meinung die ini ist nicht schwerer als Schattenlabby oder Dampfkammer.

ps: ich bin auch Casual spieler


----------



## Flatrian (4. April 2008)

Deathsoull schrieb:


> Man man l2p



Sorry... Aber da kann man eig nur zustimmen^^ auch wenn ich ned so einer bin *g*

LG und ein SCHÖNES WOCHENENDE!!!!!!!!!!!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Crâshbâsh (4. April 2008)

Wenn du Kara schon clear hast solltest du spätestens nach dem ersten mal merken das die bosse ziemlich "abgeguckt" sind...

1.) DK Endboss
2.) Kurator
3.) Mores
4.) Kael thas is ja logo^^


----------



## Crâshbâsh (4. April 2008)

riggedi schrieb:


> Ich will Dir nix unterstellen, aber 25 Minuten im Heroic sind wohl etwas übertrieben, denke ich. Für die 3 Bosse braucht man je ca. 3-4 Minuten, wenn alles klappt. Würde bedeuten Du machst in den restlichen 10-14 Minuten *alle* Mobs weg, die Euch im Weg stehn (man brauch ja nich alle um durch zu kommen).
> 
> Klingt etwas an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Trotzdem schickes WE!
> 
> Riggdi



Es sind auch *sehr* viele Trashmobs die man auslassen kann!


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (4. April 2008)

Zatari89 schrieb:


> mhhh viel zu leicht die ini ... haben 25 min für heroic gebraucht mit einem cc das war ich! und nein es waren nicht alle t6 equipt!


Blödsinn!!! 25 min für nen Heromode? Niemals, unter 35-40 min ist ncihts drin. Andererseits... nur du als CC? Was war denn noch alles drin? Schurke, Krieger, Priester, Shami? Was noch? Alles andere hat CC... Poser!!!



> also, ich hab auf frostwolf schon mit 5 blau equippten (mich eingeschlossen) tdm gemacht. und wir hatten nur 1 cc dabei. Ich war 2 mal drin--->2 mal clear.
> 
> Es komtm einfach imemr darauf an die mobs und bosse zu kennen, dann ist es ganz leicht. Man muss seine Fähigkeiten richtig einsetzen können!
> 
> ...



Ich glaube vielen hier ist nciht klar was CC ist... Meiner Meinung gibt es nur eine Klasse abgesehen von Krieger die keinen CC hat und das ist Shami. Mit welchem Setup geht ihr denn rein wenn ihr nur einen CC dabei gehabt habt?


----------



## 7Olorin7 (4. April 2008)

LoL! Mit entsprechendem equip kann man da als Tank durch, außerdem bekommen wir Casuals schon genug nachgeworfen.


----------



## Dogi (4. April 2008)

wenn mir TdM auf normal zu schwer wäre, dann würde ich wieder anfangen Tetris zu spielen^^

wenn man da natürlich reinrennt und meint, das die mobs nicht mehr als in der HdW können, dann ist mir schon klar, das das nichts werden kann


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (4. April 2008)

Shadowdragen schrieb:


> sry aber das muss jetzt sein mimimimi und ich war noch nicht kara hab alles blaue items
> gruppe war Palatank,Priester,Eule,Magier und ich Hunter die ini ging so was von EASY haben bei keal ein wipe und ansonsten keine Probleme gehabt.
> 
> Meine meinung die ini ist nicht schwerer als Schattenlabby oder Dampfkammer.
> ...


Ajo statt Eule noch einen Magier und die ist nocoh leichter... Mein Gott, keine Ini ist schwer wenn man Max an CC dabei hat.


----------



## sarika (4. April 2008)

ich hab sie mit meinem pala als heiler durchgespielt. der erste run war recht einfach, hatten nen jäger, krieger, shadowpriest und nen hexer dabei. was mich nur gestört hat das fast die ganze zeit nur die gruppe zu heilen war, und wer nen holypala spielt kennt das sicher, es ist für palas schwerer eine gruppe zu heilen als nur ein einzelnes ziel.
der zweite run war ne reine katastrophe beim dritten boss. (waren da mit pala, jäger, krieger, schami und schurke). der eisfalle wurde nur wiederstanden, bzw  der gegner war nach spätestens 3sec wieder draussen. kopfnuß gieng bei keinem waren gegen ablenkung immun. als gegner hatten wir den schurken, den krieger, den jäger und den schamie, dazu natürlich die priesterin. egal wie wir es versuchten, wir haben keinen down gekriegt.
achja, beim ersten run war beim dreitten boss auf alle fälle der hexer, der schurke und der ingi mit seinen explodierenden viechern dabei, der schami auf alle fälle nicht.
beim dritten boss kommt es glaube ich wirklich auf die gegnergruppe an, wie schwer oder einfach die zu legen sind. haste pech, dann hat man die ungünstigste zusammenstellung und wenn man glück hat, dann eben die einfachste.

zum thema zu schwer. es ist ok, wenn der endboss und seine davorstehenden recken nicht einfach sind bei dem loot den er droppen kann, aber müssen dann die anderen auch das selbe nivou haben und dann "nur" blauen crap droppen was man meist nicht mehr braucht wenn man kara geht????? das finde ich dann doch etwas überzogen.

ansonsten muß ich sagen finde ich die ini von der atmosphäre her sehr schön gemacht und falls jemand nen holypala oder ne eule braucht zum reingehen, gehe ich immer gerne mit  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Osse (4. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Aber Blizz sollte auch etwas fürs Normalvolk tun



obvious troll is obvious.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Für die Hard-Core-Zocker sind die Heroic-Instanzen gedacht. Da können die sich hinreichend austoben. *Aber Blizz sollte auch etwas fürs Normalvolk tun*, und nicht ständig im Hinblick auf den Schwierigkeitsgrad über das Ziel hinausschießen.



Und solch ein Satz nach 2.4.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Scaner (4. April 2008)

Nun, ich habe 7 none Hero randomgruppen run hinter mir und noch keinen einzigen
erfolgreichen run mit meinem full equip Hero/Kara deff Krieger absolviert.

Viele randoms sind mit dieser Ini überfordert.

Oft wiped man schon an einer kleinen 4er Gruppe, ein andermal legt man den 2. Boss
zu dritt. An der Tacktik oder Klassenzusammenstellung kann es nicht liegen.

Es macht sich aber auch zunehmend bemerkbar, dass Leute schon in der ini das Weite
suchen obwohl noch kein wipe stattgefunden hat.


----------



## SiliTheMage (4. April 2008)

tdm is sowohl nonhc als auch hc mit dem richtigen lineup freeloot und auf normal nicht zu schaffen naja will jetzt nix falschen sagen also sag ich lieber nix ^^ irgendwas macht ihr aufjedenfall falsch. hab schon mit den verschiedensten lineups hc gemacht auch mit nem palahealer für den die ini die hölle ist da er keine grp heals  oder hots hat aber am besten gehts mit schurke/mage, mage, wl,tank und healer egal

und zu dem ganzen gewhine auch was fürs normal volk also 2.4 ist nur für casuals in bt und mh sind die ersten bosse freeloot bei uns aufem server gibts mehrere gilden haben vashj und keal ned down aber winterchill und 1-2 bosse aus bt also wenn das nid für casuals ist dann weis ich auch nicht am besten macht blizz die bosse freundlich gesinnt zum anreden das man sich den loot auswählt und sofort in die tasche bekommt ...


----------



## Hamstax (4. April 2008)

die ini ist auf normal sowie auf hero leichter als arkatraz
mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen


----------



## Phobius (4. April 2008)

Also TDM finde ich eigentlich nicht alzu schwer.

Wobei du mit dem CC recht hast. Da sollte man mindestens 2 mitnehmen, da manche Gruppen nicht ohne sind.
Die Bosskämpfe sind eigentlich auch gut machbar, wobei Kael uns beim ersten mal sehr an der Nase herum geführt hat.

Auf Heroic habe ich bisher leider keine Gruppe gefunden (wobei ich da auch nie vor 24:00 gesucht habe ^^), aber ich denke wenn alle ihrer Aufgabe nachgehen sollte das kein Problem darstellen (zumindest mit dem von dir beschriebenen EQ).

Und ich habe Kara noch (nicht) clear, komm aber in der Instanz trotzdem gut klar (Magier), wobei ich auch sagen muss dass die Gruppen immer gestimmt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also dass die Instanz zu schwer ist verneine ich mal, aber man muss sich halt mit 1-2 Runs einspielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Larandera (4. April 2008)

alle die sich aufregen das die ini oder ieine andere zu schwer ist..besonders an den te..

reist 2 jahre in die vergangenheit,spielt euch durch Mc,Bwl,Aq20-40(+öffnungs event), zg...dort habt ihr vill 30 runs bis ihr richtig durch seit,oder umgerechnet vill 5 monate. oder 5 monate inis gehn für nen t2 teil!! -.-
dan seht ihr wie schwer es eig früher war...
und nein,strat etc war früher auch nicht leicht,da regte sich aber iwie keiner auf..hm warum wohl oO
Grund: da man es früher gewohnt war gefordert zu werden!

man man
nur am meckern
blizz will es allen recht machen,aber eig sollten die auf nix mehr hören!

nur noch ein fordendes spiel machen wie früher..
kostet dennen nen paar casuals,aber wenigstens ist es mal wieder ein game wo man ingame was erreichen kann(jaja,alles nur pixel ich weis,aber dennoch...WoW wurde so verstümmelt...)
darum hab ich aufgehört...alles viel zu leicht,vorallem patch 2.4..

und nein ich bin kein roxx0r oder sonst sowas,spielte auch nicht so oft,aber ich war tk ssc...
aber früher...
ne sry darf man net verlgeichen -.-


----------



## r41ken (4. April 2008)

die inze ist schwerer, aber droppen auch sachen die mit kara items vergleichbar sind!! mich kotzt es als healer an, weil ich in hc keine chance habe die inze zu meistern ;( aber naja mir wayne umskillen und dmg machen ^^


----------



## Scaner (4. April 2008)

9. run non Hero 

vor 2. Boss und bereits der 6. wipe

wipe an 1. Gruppe weil Schurke zu weit vorlief
wipe an 3. Gruppe weil jemand zurück in die stehengelassene 2. Gruppe lief
Heiler wurde ausgetauscht wegen angeblichen Raid
Tod durch mich weil ich beim 1. Boss zu nahe an den Boss rankam weil keiner
die beiden rauszog
1. Boss down
wipe vor 2.. Boss weil der Mage nicht bombte
wipe vor 2.. Boss weil der Mage nicht geheilt wurde
wipe am 2. Boss 
wipe am 2. Boss bei 1%

to be continued

27g Reparaturkosten und kein Stück weiter

Ersatzheiler
wipe am 2. Boss bei 10%

Gruppe hat aufgegeben


----------



## xFraqx (4. April 2008)

Oje wie halt hier die ganzen "rofl l2p kackenoob" und " ah lol ich bin da schnell durchgerusht" sowie " ah so easy , l2p wer das nicht schafft" - Leute hier prahlen.

-> Who cares ?


----------



## Marakesh2k5 (4. April 2008)

mal ehrlich .. TdM Normal und schwer ? Ganz sicher nicht , Equip ist nicht alles leute , GamePlay ist das A und O

Wer TdM Normal schwer findet sollte mal auf Hero rein gehen... und selbst da ist es mit der richtigen grp zusammenstellung easy
da find ich ZH schwerer


TdM ist nunmal "ein bisschen" härter .. aber überlegt mal was ihr für Items aus den Bossen zieht , vor allem auf Heroic !

Anfangs haben auch wir uns da Tot gewiped bis die richtige Taktik für alle Bosse da war..Nur wer nach 2 Versuchen oder so schon aufgibt gehört auch nicht in ne Instanz ^^


----------



## Bovino (4. April 2008)

TdM is zwar nicht leicht doch man kann es besser schaffen als andere Instanzen. Schattenlabby is nerviger schon allein wegen boss 2.
Wir sind in Tdm ca. 10 mal gewhipt worden (ja hört sich schlimm an aber wir waren alle noch nie drin).

Mal eine kurze beschreibung:

gruppe:
Tankpala (der einzige der schonmal drin war), heilpriester, moonkin, feuermage, Jäger mit Tierskillung (ich) 

1.boss kein problem
2.boss 3 whipes weil keiner wusste was zu tun war bzw. den pala nicht verstanden hat
3. boss ein toter (ich)
4. boss 1 whipe und 2 tote

Der schwierigkeitsgrad is völlig angemessen man muss sich halt nur konzentrieren und jeder muss machen was seine Klasse kann. Es hat viel weniger zufällige Einflüsse. Das einzig schlimme ist der Schaden, den die Bosse verursachen können doch ein guter Heiler plus ein Sekundärheiler für den Notfall kann auch dieses Problem lösen. 

Für die casual gamer, die nur mal ne kurze Instanz spielen wollen gibt es viele gute Alternativen, auf die items muss man halt verzichten, was ich auch nicht so schlimm fände.


----------



## Emgroll (4. April 2008)

Sowas nennt man auch sinkendes Spielniveau einiger Leute. Wir haben die Instanz auf Heroic mit einem CC (hunter=eisfalle) geschafft.Also wenn ihr die Instanz mit Kara Equip net schafft,ist das arm.


----------



## Murloc92 (4. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...




man bist du ein noob 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ich war noch nicht  kara und trage blau/grün und hatte in der ini mit einer random gruppe keine Problem ! Sie ist so einfach, man brauch nur skill und ich schätze das fehlt dir

und heroic inis sind doch nicht für Hard-Core-Zocker 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Derby (6. April 2008)

Wie es bei Hydross im SSc zbsp. üblich is das die Tanks Resi-Armor tragen, habe ich mir überlegt für mich als Shadow-DD´ler mal ne Arkanresi-Armor zu bauen um beim 2.Boss die Adds zu killen, den Debuff auszuhalten und durch den Dmg-Bonus trotzdem ordentlich Schaden zu machen. Nun das Ergebnis war das ich mit der Armor = ca 300 Arkan-Resi unbuffed und ca 12k leben, trotzdem den vollen dmg abbekommen habe, also die Resi gar nix gebracht hat. Im Kombat-Log steht ja ausfürlich was man an dmg bekommt.

Hat das sonst mal wer probiert und kann das bestätigen? Wäre irgendwie dämlich wenn man da mit Resi-Armor nix machen kann wie bei anderen Ini´s.

Derby


----------



## Clamev (6. April 2008)

Da machen sie endlich mal eine Instanz spielerisch interesant und  sofort wird geflamet sie sei zu schwer l2p!


----------



## Mahni (6. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine provokante These meinerseits zum Ausdiskutieren bitte :-)
> 
> ...




sorry aber ich find das gut Wow ist so ein einfaches MMORPG im Gegensatz zu anderen Spielen, da wirds mal Zeit das sie den Schwierigkeitsgrad erhöhen. Das geht schon in Ordnung. Genau wie die Blizz Leute sagten dass die Meisten Spieler durch Benutzen fremder Addons (leichte) Vorteile in den Raids hätten, und diese ab sofort auf die Vermerkliste genommen werden und die zukünfitgen Raiddungeons vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her angepasst /bzw. leicht angehoben werden. Find ich absolut okay.. Ich meine es ist wirklich keine Kunst Schlangenschrein und Fds nach ein wenig Einspielzeit auf Farmstatus zu haben...

LG


----------



## Guze no Tomogara (6. April 2008)

Also.. da die Instance auf Normal für Blau-Equipte sein soll, ist sie Definitiv zu schwer

zu schwer sind: Die Trash Gruppen (mehr als 3mobs pro grp) und der dritte Boss.


----------



## Danbar (6. April 2008)

/sign


----------



## Apex (6. April 2008)

an die "alten" des is wie mit UBRS zu 10er zeiten, da ging es auch net easy durch...

aber versucht des man einem derer die nach bc dazugekommen sind zu erklären, die meisten sind an die easy going tour gewöhnt die mit bc mehr oder weniger eingeführt wurde.

da kann man nicht erwarten des jeder daher"gehüpfte" vollzeit twinker/noob mit grün/blau equip da einfach rein geht und t5/vergleichbar abgreift...

wenn ich hier scho lesen "2 mal gewipt und kriese bekommen, weill ist ja SOO schwer"

da könnt ich meterweise ausm fester kotzen...

LERNT ZU SPIELEN, LERNT DES ES NICHT LEICHT IST!

weder im leben noch im game...


----------



## Moronic (6. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine provokante These meinerseits zum Ausdiskutieren bitte :-)
> 
> ...




Es heißt Farmstatus du Heulsuse.

Ansonsten muss ich ehrlich sagen L2P.

TdM ist easygoing auch ohne Epix.
Muss man nur ein wenig mit HIRN vorgehen.


----------



## CharlySteven (6. April 2008)

@Guze no Tomogara, ich glaube eher das die normal ini eigentlich nur als pre heroic ini gemacht wurde... weil die ini soll was 68+ sein? aber naja heroic finde ihc die mal schön.... das is mal eine schwerrere heroic... wo auch zimlich gutes zeug dropt...
ach ja wegen schwer... guckt euhc mal hdz1 heroic an... was da für drap dropt... die is auch einfahc zu schwer


----------



## noizycat (6. April 2008)

Muss mich nochmal melden hier ... also die Inze läuft doch sehr unterschiedlich. Heut morgen drin gewesen, ging ganz gut. Kael war da noch das geringste Problem, eher manche Mobgruppen. Aber vorhin ... fragte wer nach Aushilfen bei Kael. Dachte, ich bin mal nett. Schneller Bosskill, why not? Das war aber ein Schuss in den Ofen. Ich glaube, 5 mal sind wir dort gewiped, ehe ich geflüchtet bin .. wtf? Ich weiss net mal, wieso. Irgendwie hat sich keiner um die Eier gekümmert, trotz Erklärungen. So viele Vögel hab ich dort noch nie flattern sehen ... war alles sehr seltsam. o___O Muss wohl bald mal wieder rein, die aufkeimende Unsicherheit (hoffentlich) ablegen ...


----------



## aseari (6. April 2008)

Ich finde die Instanz knackig, aber nicht zu schwer. Allein die Priesterin nervt gewaltig. Hat man die down, ist Kael'thas kein Problem mehr.


----------



## Melih (6. April 2008)

ich hab es mit einem kara/blau equipten tank einen guten hexer (ich) t4/t5 ähnliches eq  einen magier (t6) einen schurken (t4) und ein heal pala (t4 haben wir hero locker geschafft ohne 1 mal zu wipen

btw: bitte aber nur bitte nervt die ini um herioschen modus nicht!!!! vom schwirigkeitsgrad is das genau richtig


----------



## Sidious75 (6. April 2008)

Also ich war immer in Randomgruppen drin 3x.

Mit meinem Jäger haben wirs geschafft Kaelthas zu legen der kann jetzt  HC da rein.
Als ich  hingegen mitm Schurken mit ner Grp drin war gabs  unzöhlige whipes bei der priesterin (ca.10) und bei kaelthas nochmal  um die 5.

Die Flugphase  ist fürn Schurken mist, da er Nahkämpfer ist und sofort der an der Flugphase auch  nur  mit den Füssen Kael thas Kopf berührt tot.

Für Nahkämpfer find ich ist die Instanz schon nen bisschen schwer und mein Schurke hat  grösstenteils Epics aus kara oder hc instanzen.

Und an die L2P Schreier kann ich nur sagen. Ihr macht es euch ja einfach  jeden mit l2p anzuschreien, ich beherrsche  meinen Schurken ich komm einfach mit der verdammten Flugphase ned klar.


----------



## zificult (6. April 2008)

Nein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


die is garantiert nicht zu schwer!


----------



## buddabrot (6. April 2008)

TdM ist mit einem fähigen tank/heiler ziemlich leicht. und 1-2 wipes sind normal für eine 70er ini (finde ich). also reg dich ab und lern deine klasse spielen oder spiel was anderes.


----------



## Mautor (6. April 2008)

Das einzige bei der TdM das schwer war ist der letzt boss 
und der lag bei uns auch schon beim 3 try im staub
ich bin auch casual gamer habe auch nicht gerade das beste EQ 

aber wir haben es trozdem geschaft.
das wichtigste is einfach die taktik und die zeit


----------



## Sidious75 (6. April 2008)

Es kann ja jeder Depp schreien l2p. Wie schon gesagt,  ich beherrsch meine Klasse.
Naja ich lasse Tdm erstmal links  liegen. Komm ja eh ned dazu  Kael thas zu legen.


----------



## Mofeist (6. April 2008)

die inni sollte so bleiben die is einfach nur  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  macht spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lort123 (6. April 2008)

Wenn man die richtige taktik hat geht das ganz einfach ich habe die ini in 2h geschafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Michi- (6. April 2008)

Also tdm  geht auch mit nur einem cc gut, wenn jeder weiß was er zu machen hat. Vom schwierigkeitsgrad her finde ich ist es auch leicht zu schaffen. AUf hero finde ich nur den 2.ten boss etwas schwer, aber auch der ist kein problem, wenn man die adds abwechselnd killt.


----------



## Lort123 (6. April 2008)

Ich finde den kampf gegen dan endboss cool  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aun (6. April 2008)

eine der stimmigsten inis seid langem! ich farm die jeden tag ab, und es ist einfach nur geil, endlich mal wieder ein wenig pfeffer dabei, beim ersten mal wars eben auf hero schwer, danach nur noch wie ein warmes messer durch die butter, einfacher marken und kristalle der leere abfassen geht net


----------



## Derby (6. April 2008)

> Wie es bei Hydross im SSc zbsp. üblich is das die Tanks Resi-Armor tragen, habe ich mir überlegt für mich als Shadow-DD´ler mal ne Arkanresi-Armor zu bauen um beim 2.Boss die Adds zu killen, den Debuff auszuhalten und durch den Dmg-Bonus trotzdem ordentlich Schaden zu machen. Nun das Ergebnis war das ich mit der Armor = ca 300 Arkan-Resi unbuffed und ca 12k leben, trotzdem den vollen dmg abbekommen habe, also die Resi gar nix gebracht hat. Im Kombat-Log steht ja ausfürlich was man an dmg bekommt.
> 
> Hat das sonst mal wer probiert und kann das bestätigen? Wäre irgendwie dämlich wenn man da mit Resi-Armor nix machen kann wie bei anderen Ini´s.
> 
> Derby




Kann da jemand was zu sagen?


----------



## Onyxien (6. April 2008)

Sie ist als Krieger Tank ziemlich schwirig, vorallem wenn man mit nur einem jäger (cc) reingeht. Ich bin tank und ich finde es wirklich schweiger 3 adds zu tanken als 1 boss wie gruul oder maggi. als ich mitm schurken drin war hat nen pala tank getankt und das sah wesentlich entspannter aus als wenn ich tanken musste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mittlerweile schaffe ich die ini so in ca 35min mit der gilde


----------



## Michi- (6. April 2008)

VölligBuffeD schrieb:


> Die Instanz ist mit großem Abstand am setupabhängigsten. Was mit einem CC auf Non-HC fast ohne Probleme geht ist auf HC unschaffbar.
> 
> Der dritte Boss ist so stark nach Arena gestaltet, dass man mindestens 2 CC braucht. Und selbst das ist keine Erfolgsgarantie, da, wie schon bemerkt, dieser Boss EXTREM setupabhängig ist.
> 
> Da hat Blizzard einfach nur Scheisse gebaut.



Der dritte boss ist auf heroisch auch ohne/mit einem cc leicht zu schaffen. die Priesterin und die adds machen ja fast keinen schaden an mir(magier) und dem rest der gruppe.


----------



## Moet (6. April 2008)

ich kann nur eins dazu sagen die Naps sollen bitte garnicht rein & die green ausgerüsteten sollen bist irgentwo anders ihre gruppen suchen!!!


----------



## olisec (7. April 2008)

vorletztes mal haben wir 40min für tdm hero gebraucht. 
krieger,priester 2 mages und ich als hunter. komplett wipefrei. aber wir sind auch schon ein bisschen eingespielt. am ersten tag habe wir auch 5h an hero gesessen. aber man kann schon sagen das 2 ccs und ein guter tank absolut von vorteil sind.


----------



## Waldman (7. April 2008)

Zu schwer kann ich nicht behaupten, es sei denn man geht mit Low Items rein, wie einige das auch in hero Inis veranstalten dank Blizz's Herabsetzung der Ruf-Beschränkung...

Aus der Sicht eines Schurkenspielers bleibt mir eh zu sagen, unnötige Instanz, einzig sinnvoller Loot ist die 20iger Tasche ... das übliche Thema -> Craploots.


----------



## Annovella (7. April 2008)

Zu schwer? Was ist denn hier los? Wir machen die Ini mit dieser zusammenstellung:

2 Dotlockschurken
1 Hexer
1 Shadowpriest
1 Mage

Kein Heiler, kein Tank, 15 Min runs.

Die Instanz ist genauso leicht wie alle anderen auch, auf Hero ist sie genauso leicht.


Wer meint, die Instanz sei zu hart, kann fähigkeitstechnisch nichts mehr gesagt werden.
Geht Gold farmen und macht euch einen Lvl 19 PvP twink, vllt habt ihr dort erfolgserlebnisse *laut auslacht*


----------



## o0Miller0o (7. April 2008)

Ich war nur einmal drinn (heroic) weil ich die Robe wollte für PVE und wir waren alle bis auf den Tank S1 equipt (kein PvEZeugs) und es lief beim ersten mal... Aber mit randoms war non heroic schon krass verglichen mit den anderen non heroics 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guibärchen (7. April 2008)

hallo... die instanz dropt sehr gutes blaues und sogar 1 Episches item auf NORMAL! soll man die inze solo schaffen??

>_> immer diese mimimimimi ich weis nicht was ein sheep ist und wo zum teufel is der knopf für die cheats?


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (7. April 2008)

Nein zu schwer ist die Instanz nicht, aber auch hier wird ein äußerst ärgerlicher Trend fortgesetzt : Nämlich der das von der Gruppe am besten 2 Chars mit CC erwartet werden. Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein CC zu viel. Viele Leute mit Chars ohne CC also Nichttank Krieger, Nichtheil Schamanen kommen mit der genannten Skillung schwer in einen Inzengrp. Das Casual Gamer die Ini sofort packen glaubt nur der Blizzard Inzen Designer (oder wie der Typ sich nennt). 

Schönen Gruß an all die Maulhelden hier im Thread von euren Repkosten könnte man sicher nen ganzen Server kostenlos Episch fliegen lassen


----------



## DalaiLamer (7. April 2008)

Also Die mobs die ichh für die neuen Daily quests killen soll hauen mich immer,
machnchmal bekomm ich sogar dmg und hab repkosten

ich finde die sollten instant umfallen und so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


warum spielt ihr ein spiel? 
um euch ein lila pixel dingsis aufzugeilen die ihr hinten reingesteckt bekommt?

ich bin immer froh wenn mich in diesem game IRGENDWAS fordert und dann kommt gleich 
irgendwer und will das quest/instanz/mob xy genervt wird.
(typisch deutsche verhaltensweise btw.)

sorry aber wenn ALLE immer ALLES ohne probleme hinbekommen dann macht so ein Game wie WoW keinen spass mehr, das wär wie pokern mit offenen karten und am ende wird der Einsatz wieder aufgeteilt...

need more schwere bis unmögliche 5er instanzen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meateater (7. April 2008)

Annovella schrieb:


> Zu schwer? Was ist denn hier los? Wir machen die Ini mit dieser zusammenstellung:
> 
> 2 Dotlockschurken
> 1 Hexer
> ...



lol 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jekyll_do (7. April 2008)

Da gibt es jetzt eine neue Instanz die man nicht im Halbschlaf machen kann und sofort geht das Geheule los. Völlig lächerlich.


----------



## Enorgaran (7. April 2008)

tdm non eroic iss en witz das einzig schwere an der ini iss wenn man nicht mind 2 dds mit cc dabei hatt aber selbst heroic iss dann mit 2 ccs en spaziergang


----------



## Nazghel (7. April 2008)

Aber sollten deiner Meinung nach alle normalen 70er Instanzen den gleichen Schwierigkeitsgrad haben ?

Außerdem sind zu Anfang BC auch noch buffed Videos gekommen, wie man Bollwerk normal Cleart...Damit möchte ich sagen , dass alles seine Zeit braucht, erstma Routine einklingen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kankru (7. April 2008)

Schwierigkeitsgrad ist ganz in Ordnung finde ich, man muss halt n bissl aufpassen, was man tut, ansonsten easy!


----------



## Yaralin (7. April 2008)

man man man.. immer nur das gerede von wegen nerft dieses, nerft jenes.... es kotzt irgendwann an. Warum sind die Pres zu MH und BT denn weg? weil alle wieder nur gemekert haben... und nun kann da jeder freische grüne 70er rein... na prost mahlzeit.

Wenn ich nicht die Zeit habe, oder sie nicht investieren will, bringt es auch nix zu meckern wegen sowas... ich geh auf schicht arbeiten und renne trotzdem im Tempel und in Hyjal rum... naja.. egal...


----------



## mem (7. April 2008)

also zu schwer ist tdm nun wirklich nicht. klar ist sie nicht so easy wie mecha ,bw oder sl aber das wäre meiner meinung nach auch nicht angebracht. neue instanz hat nunmal ne neue taktik .habe es mit ner rnd gruppe mit 2 wipes geschafft und das is nun echt nicht wild.


----------



## Dennis118 (7. April 2008)

TDM ist zu leicht!

Ich geh da ohne CC rein und hab Null Probleme


----------



## Krotax (7. April 2008)

Der Schweierigkeitsgrad ist OK, nur das Lineup-Design mal wieder unter aller sau, ich glaube als Hoylpala bin ich der einzige der hier zurecht meckern darf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EmJaY (7. April 2008)

Also TDM ist wirklich net schwer.Normal kannste da eigentlich fast mit jedem Setup rein(war schon mit 2 kriegern als DD und nem Tankpala drin und auch schon mit 3 WLs).

Heroic sollten min 2 CC Klassen dabei sein.Ich war sehr oft mitm Jäger oder mitm Magier drin und dabei hatten wir meist noch nen Schurken/wl.
50 Min +- dauert nen Heroic Run,das ist sehr gut dafür das man 4 Heromarken bekommt udn viel Epicloot.


----------



## v3n0m (7. April 2008)

EmJaY schrieb:


> Also TDM ist wirklich net schwer.Normal kannste da eigentlich fast mit jedem Setup rein(war schon mit 2 kriegern als DD und nem Tankpala drin und auch schon mit 3 WLs).
> 
> Heroic sollten min 2 CC Klassen dabei sein.Ich war sehr oft mitm Jäger oder mitm Magier drin und dabei hatten wir meist noch nen Schurken/wl.
> 50 Min +- dauert nen Heroic Run,das ist sehr gut dafür das man 4 Heromarken bekommt udn viel Epicloot.



Quatsch heroic kannste auch locker mit einer CC klasse machen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Allgemein würd ich sagen die Ini is eine der schwersten 5er Inzen, aber trotzdem is sie eigendlich kein Prob(auch heroic) mehr wenn man da 1-2 mal drin war.


----------



## hufranz2007 (7. April 2008)

schwer ja, unschaffbar nein

mit hexer schon n paar mal hc gewesen...

mit krieger (fury9 noch nichtmal normal gexhafft....thats it


----------



## Dregodis (7. April 2008)

naja die instanzen werden nach equip angelegt

das bedeutet soviel wie :

ich bin frisch 70 und bin grünblau equipt und rock direkt Kara > ding der unmöglichkeit ausser heiler und tank sind besser equipt und die leute können ihre klassen auch spielen ansonsten unmöglich da der dmg und heal fehlt
_______________

Ich bin Kara equipt und rock jetzt direkt FdS  ? > auch unmöglich da der schaden fehlt und evttl die tanks nich wirklich viel HP haben

________________

ich bin SSC equipt und fetz mich durch die neue 25er (sunwell) ? > Nicht möglich da die dps nichtvorhanden sind 

das selbe is bei der neuen 5er ini genau das selbe man wird 70 und will da durch, alle nehmen die ini auf die leichte schulter da es ja nur eine 5er is aber die inis sind alle am equipt angepasst so das es nicht gleich n "frischling" ausnützen kann und von 0 auf t5 status bringt, währ ja auch a bissal gaga oder ?

EDIT
(soll aber nicht bedeuten das es unmöglich ist größere equip schritte zumachen)


Rechtschreibfehler dürfen behalten oder weiterverwendet werden.


----------



## hufranz2007 (7. April 2008)

Dregodis schrieb:


> naja die instanzen werden nach equip angelegt
> 
> das bedeutet soviel wie :
> 
> ...




löl, ist mir grad gestern passiert in ne rdm - gruppe für kara, schau mir den ersten an

SIEBEN grüne teile, ich sag he leute so nicht

kam von einem retour, der macht aber dmg


tja, und raus war ich


----------



## Meatwookie (7. April 2008)

Terasse des Magisters (Heroic) zu einfach!


----------



## Klunker (7. April 2008)

Mhm also auf normal ist die inze eher zu leicht wenn man dann schon 2 mal drin war und alles kennt.

Mitlerweile hatte ich ziemlich seltsame gruppenkonstelationnen. 2Krieger 2Magier 1 Priester. Da gingen die mobs ziemlich schnell down.

Der einzige Knackpunkt ist eben die Gruppe vor Keal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Azf Hero ist sie aber eindeutig zu leicht, da sich nicht viel ändert. 

Achja bin Casual, also nix mit Kara oder so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DiscStorasch (7. April 2008)

Wie soviele vor mir schon geschrieben haben, lernt eure Chars zu spielen... da muß halt jeder in der Lage sein sein Sheep, Eisfalle, Bann oder die MindControl vom Priest ein zweites Mal zu setzen wenn ein anderes Target noch nicht down ist oder der CC frühzeitig bricht.

Schaltet das Hirn ein und überlegt was die Klassen die dabei sind den für Fähigkeiten haben um irgendwelche Mobs eventuell etwas zu bremsen...

Achja und stellt das weinen ein wenn ihr´s nicht gebacken kriegt, das verwässert den Blick auf eure drei Tasten!!! ;-)


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine provokante These meinerseits zum Ausdiskutieren bitte :-)
> 
> ...



Ich hab 5 lilas ^^ 3 davon von pvp und 2 von kara ..
die anderen hatten auch nicht t4 fuul. Aber ausser 1 wype lief es perfekt (nur das wiederma nix dropte das jemand brauchte ..)

hero würd ich gern versuchen aber da will mich keiner mitnehmen mit meinem eq 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also ich find die inni voll leicht ..cc ist einfach relativ wichtig und "teamplay"


----------



## Menarion (7. April 2008)

Das ist ja fast schon ...

Die Instanz ist auf heroisch bisschen knackig aber auf normal???. Wollt ihr denn keine Herausforderung mehr oder was? Nach 2 Versuchen gehts also nicht mehr... also das nenn ich ma Spielgeist.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Menarion schrieb:


> Das ist ja fast schon ...
> 
> Die Instanz ist auf heroisch bisschen knackig aber auf normal???. Wollt ihr denn keine Herausforderung mehr oder was? Nach 2 Versuchen gehts also nicht mehr... also das nenn ich ma Spielgeist.



sehe ich auch so .. hasse die nach 10min leaven .. mimimi uich hab repkosten .. Orly?

naja unser letzter heiler hat auch geleavt weil der spasti mage need gemacht hat auf heal item .. und nedma syr oder so gesagt hat -.-


----------



## Theragorn (7. April 2008)

Also für mich als Holypala ist die Ini auf heroic schon fordernd und es passiert gelegentlich, dass mir sogar bei den trashmobs ein dd umfällt und bei Kaelthas stirbt mir meist auch einer weg.  Aber wenn KAel am Ende liegt bin ich zufrieden. 



Für mich ist dennoch die Qualität der Items die dort droppen zu heftig. So schwer ist die Instanz nun doch nicht, weder heroic noch non heroic.


----------



## Lexort (7. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> eine provokante These meinerseits zum Ausdiskutieren bitte :-)
> 
> ...



3. TDM Besuche:
1 Normal: Offwarri(PVP),Retripala(PVP),Protpala(T4-t5),Jäger(T4-T5),Holypriest(T4)
= leichte Probleme
2. Normal: Offwarri(PVE,T4-T5),Jäger(T4-T5),Protpala(T4-T5),Mage(T4-T5), Holypriest(T4-T5)
= langweilig
3: Mit der Grp. aus 2 nochmal HC das ganze hier und damal ein Toter aber kein Wipe, auch nicht gerade anspruchsvoll eher immernoch in Richtung langweilig tendierend.

Schau ich mir vor allem die Grp. aus 1 an mit 2 Nahkampfpvplern ohne wirkliches CC und seh das man auch so durchkommt dann versteh ich die Problematik ganz ehrlich gesagt absolut nicht.


----------



## Fauzi (7. April 2008)

naja mit t4/t5 eq wird das kaum noch was sein, den mit t5 weiss man das der spieler spielen kann. t4 hingegen wird dir ja in den arsch geschoben und man benötigt auch nichtmehr wirklich skill..


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2008)

rofl omg nicht jeder der t5 hat kann spielen sry treffe öfters welche die t5 haben und muss sagen ein paar haben mal keine ahnung sry

und TDM Normal ist so was von einfach da ist arka schwerer 

auf hero find ichs persönlich auch zu einfach finde die bosse machen das gleiche und ist nicht wirklich viel schwerer (ausser 2ten boss) kael auf hero find ich top vorallem wegen seinem 45k feuerball einfach herlich wen der tank stirbt weil zu wenig kommt naja (selber tank)^^

mfg


----------



## ~Kieron~ (7. April 2008)

Wie mir das Geheule auf den Sack geht - Leute wenn es euch zu schwierig ist und ihr nicht in der Lage seid euren Charakter zu spielen --> Quit!

Wenn ihr Spiele wie GTA spielt gibt es vom Hersteller auch nicht einfach einen Patch der euch direkt alle Missionen löst nur weil ihr zu blöd dafür seid!


P.S. Sorry für diese Worte aber irgendwann geht mir der Hut hoch, scheinbar gibt es hier echt nur noch die Heul und MimimiFaction.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

~Kieron~ schrieb:


> Wie mir das Geheule auf den Sack geht - Leute wenn es euch zu schwierig ist und ihr nicht in der Lage seid euren Charakter zu spielen --> Quit!
> 
> Wenn ihr Spiele wie GTA spielt gibt es vom Hersteller auch nicht einfach einen Patch der euch direkt alle Missionen löst nur weil ihr zu blöd dafür seid!
> P.S. Sorry für diese Worte aber irgendwann geht mir der Hut hoch, scheinbar gibt es hier echt nur noch die Heul und MimimiFaction.



darum hören die schon nach dem ersten lvl auf da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also no skill just eq gibts genug .. s3 leute (ausser waffe und schulter XD) die ich und kolege (Beide nedma s1 fuul) killen .. manchma frag ich mich ..

nunja ich hoffe das ich vlt mal mit meinem eq mitgenommen werd für hc ^^ hab gelesen das es auf hero nicht viel schwerer ist .. ausser der endboss mit seinem zomfgpyro 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> 3. TDM Besuche:
> 1 Normal: Offwarri(PVP),Retripala(PVP),Protpala(T4-t5),Jäger(T4-T5),Holypriest(T4)
> = leichte Probleme
> 2. Normal: Offwarri(PVE,T4-T5),Jäger(T4-T5),Protpala(T4-T5),Mage(T4-T5), Holypriest(T4-T5)
> ...



mit t5 braucht man ja auch nix mehr da ^^ ausser vlt reitmount


----------



## Lexort (7. April 2008)

Fauzi schrieb:


> naja mit t4/t5 eq wird das kaum noch was sein, den mit t5 weiss man das der spieler spielen kann. t4 hingegen wird dir ja in den arsch geschoben und man benötigt auch nichtmehr wirklich skill..



Naja T5 Schultern gibts bei Viodreaver - jetzte ratemal warum der Lootreaver heißt?
Und wenn man sich den T5 Content anschaut:

- Lurker war ich nicht bei, aber der ist auch nur ein Witz
- Hydroß, ein richtiger Trytag nächster Tag Firstrykill
- Tide glaube 3. oder 4. Versuch -> Firstkill
- Kara vieleicht 5 Trys
- Leo hat bissel länger wiederstanden wenns hoch kommt 10 Trys bis Firstkill
- Vashji lebt noch, bisher 4 Trys schaut aber gut aus

- Viodreaver 4 oder 5 Trys 
- Solarian einmal anschauen, einmal Anschiß weil einer die Bombe verpennt hat, einmal Firstkill
- Alar paar Trys zwichendurch, ein Trytag, nochmal 3 oder 4 Trys bis Firstkill
- Keal noch nicht gesehen


Und das bei nem Raid der in letzter Zeit 7 oder 8 Priester teilweise dabei hat und ein klarer Funfeierabendraid ist, sprich es werden auch immer wieder leute mitgenommen die noch klar zu schwach sind eigentlich für den Content.




> mit t5 braucht man ja auch nix mehr da ^^ ausser vlt reitmount



Trinketts, Offwarri hat sich auf HC die Wurfwaffe vom 1. Boss mitgenommen z.B.
Sprich zumindest der HC Loot ist nicht gerade nur zum dissen da.
Übrigens mit der TDM HC Grp danach noch Arka HC gemacht und da warens 3 Wipes, sprich Arca HC fiel uns teilweise schwerer als TDM HC und dabei ist Arca auch nichtmeh das was es mal war.


----------



## Caveman1979 (7. April 2008)

Gfreeman schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> Trotzdem ich mich und unsere Gilde noch als Casual-Gamer bezeichne, haben wir Karazan quasi auf Raidstatus und auch schon Gruuhl gelegt.
> 
> ...




Muhahahahahah herlich der nächste schreibt den ich habe abend zeit 1 bis 2 stunden zufarmen  und bin Casu zocker warum dropen nicht epics bei meinen mobs!

Lächerlich wenn ihr kara und grull auf raid habt ist es wohl ein leichtes TdM zuschaffen!
Und warum sollten sie eine ini neu einbringen die den hero gamer nur als lächerlich bezeichnen würden?

ein Forumpost der wieder eins zeigt! ich bin ich will!


----------



## Metadron72 (7. April 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> die ini ist auf normal sowie auf hero leichter als arkatraz
> mehr muss man dazu nicht sagen



son blödsinn hab ich schon lang nicht mehr gehört..arka legst du mit so ziemlich jeder grp 
sag mir doch noch gleich mal irgendnen mob der z.b. 5,5k feuerbälle castet in arka -.-


----------



## Mc Charly (7. April 2008)

Also ich habe mir mit der Priesterin (Kara-Equipt) eingebildet ein Item aus der Ini zu hohlen das es nur
auf heroic droppt.Da keiner aus der Gilde on war habe ich das suchenachGruppe benutzt.

Tank(Krieger,Druide,Pala)
Schurke,Jäger oder Shamane
Magier auch gern 2mal
Hexenmeister

Hat eigentlich immer ausgesprochen gut funktioniert wenn die Gegner Gleve werfen Gruppenheilung und sonst Tank heilen.Der 2 Boss war etwas nervig mit manche Gruppen hatte ich 2-3 Wipes aber sonst nie Probleme besonderst der Endboss ist nicht wirklich schwerer wenn man den Pyro unterbricht und sein
Schild zerstört.Gehe seitdem jeden Tag mit randoms rein auf heroic und bin so in 1-2 stunden durch.
Hab auch das Item schon bekommen was ich wollte aber die Ini macht soviel  Spass das ich da trotzdem weiterhin reingeh. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Giorgo (7. April 2008)

grp aufstellung für tdm hero, tank/heal und 3 mages xD ich sag nur imba... die mobs gehen down wie warme semmeln...

das einzige prob ist dann halt beim würfeln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ich muss alles teilen...


----------



## Schromp (7. April 2008)

Ehrlich gesagt ich bin auch "nur" Kara, Zul'Aman equiped und bin da drin gewesen mit Leuten die teilweise nicht mal Kara clear haben und wir gingen durch wie ein heißes Messer durch die Butter.
Mir gefällt TdM wirklich gut und, sorry das ich das so sagen muss, Learn to play wenn du das nicht schaffst (mit epic-equip).


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2008)

oh man tdm normal ist doch net schwer dan wartet halt mal so ein halbes jahr dan geht ihr da rein und denkt omg die war mal schwer?

wie wars mit arka als ihr kurz nach BC 70 wurdet und da rein gegangen seit war die so einfach wie heute??

also ich da zum ersten mal rein ging war die sowas von schwer weil keiner wusste wie es geht und jetzt?? einfach nur easy und ich hab mich sogar stehts geweigert arka hero zu machen bis ich dan irgendwie ein halbes jahr später hero war und veststellen musst omg so was von einfach 

ach ja so nebenbei bemerkt hero inzen sind nicht für leute gedacht die fast nur grün sind

mfg


----------



## Magrotus (7. April 2008)

An den TE:
also, ich finde alle "is ja total easy"-Leute auch total ... "witzig".
Also, TDM ist schon krass, ganz klar. Das ist keine "normale" ini.

Nichtsdestotrotz: zweimal versucht????? Nase voll??????? Ey, wir sind eine nacht mit einer random und nic ht so tollen equip rumgewipet, hatten unseren Spaß und es so lange durchprobiert, bis wir durch waren.
Wenn du nach 2x kein Bock mehr hast.............


----------



## Magrotus (7. April 2008)

Natsumee schrieb:


> oh man tdm normal ist doch net schwer dan wartet halt mal so ein halbes jahr dan geht ihr da rein und denkt omg die war mal schwer?
> 
> wie wars mit arka als ihr kurz nach BC 70 wurdet und da rein gegangen seit war die so einfach wie heute??
> 
> ...



Du bist ja so ein toller pro-gamer -.-


----------



## ~Kieron~ (7. April 2008)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Du bist ja so ein toller pro-gamer -.-



l2p!


----------



## Michi- (7. April 2008)

Magrotus schrieb:


> An den TE:
> also, ich finde alle "is ja total easy"-Leute auch total ... "witzig".
> Also, TDM ist schon krass, ganz klar. Das ist keine "normale" ini.



Tdm ist doch auf normal nicht krass da finde ich arka sogar schwerer als die.


----------



## Black Muffin (7. April 2008)

Zugegeben, für eine normale Instanz ist es nicht leicht.
Aber es haben schon 5 Jäger (!) geschafft, sie durchzumachen!


----------



## Monyesak (7. April 2008)

is klar...


----------



## Natsumee (7. April 2008)

Magrotus schrieb:


> Du bist ja so ein toller pro-gamer -.-




rofl was hat das mit pro gamer zu tun?

man kan net eine neue inze gleich beim ersten run ohne wipes packen
und je schlechter das equip ist desto schwerer ist ja klar

du kannst ja auch net mti einer blau equipten grp maggy gehen oder doch??

mach mal tdm hero dan ist tdm normal ziemlich einfach 

und an dem gewipe liegt es entweder am gruppenzusammenspiel oder am equip ode rhalt das niemand de inze kennt jedoch wen man in ner neuen inze geht dan ist wipen eigendlich ziemlich egal da man di einze ja clearen wil

mfg


----------



## Tearor (7. April 2008)

> Blödsinn!!! 25 min für nen Heromode? Niemals, unter 35-40 min ist ncihts drin. Andererseits... nur du als CC? Was war denn noch alles drin? Schurke, Krieger, Priester, Shami? Was noch? Alles andere hat CC... Poser!!!


Schurke und Priester ham auch CC... (sap und mind control). Wobei allerdings beide vor dem Kampf gesetzt werden müssen. aber CC 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hamstax (7. April 2008)

bei tdm ist das lineup entscheidend
ob casual oder pro ist da zweirangig

mit 2-3 mages hast du in der instanz im ürinzip nichts zu tun
je weniger cc desto schelchter


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

also vom schwierigkeitsgrad her finde ich sie gut unterteilt - den sie
trennt die spreu vom weizen.

nur eines verstehe ich nicht so ganz - ich bin mehr ein gelegenheitsspieler
und komme meist erst nach 21 / 22 uhr online ich bin ein eingefleischter
off-krieger, der wenns nötig ist auch mal tanken kann (warpzeig heroisch war 
kein größeres problem)

aber diese instanz ist für einen wie mich absolutes gift - war es schon 
im normalen modus schwer für mich eine gruppe zu finden - (letztendlich
dank meiner recht guten defrüstung als tank)

wobei es mit randoms teilweise grauenhafte runs waren mit bis zu 55g repkosten
(war mir egal nur schad um die zeit)

werde ich den heroischen modus nie zu gesicht bekomme (ausser ich skill um)

es ist sehr schade, dass die leute nur mit 3 cc's einem heiler und einem tank gehen
wollen - (hab gestern die suchefunktion offen gehabt und mindestens 10 anfragen
bekommen bist du tank - eigentlich hatte ich unten hingeschrieben dass ich offkrieger
bin - also noch mal geantwortet nein bin offkrieger - die antwort sorry wir gehen
nur mit 3 cc's  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

ausser man hat das glück, dass man eine gruppe findet in der topgilden mitglieder
sind - die einem freundlicher weise durch die heroinni ziehen - kann man doch fast 
nicht anders nennen...

gruß

brandolf

p.s.: es soll kein rumgeheule sein, dafür bin ich zu alt aber ich finde es schon schade,
dass man eine schon durch 5 leute beschränkte inni noch mehr beschränken muss


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Black schrieb:


> Zugegeben, für eine normale Instanz ist es nicht leicht.
> Aber es haben schon 5 Jäger (!) geschafft, sie durchzumachen!




video or it didn't happen

will ich sehn wie 5 hunter keal nuken ..


----------



## Rheinman (7. April 2008)

Meiner Meinung nach sind die Leute ziemlich peinlich, die die TDM für zu schwer erachten.

Mit meiner Hexe habe ich auf der Nachtwache so gut wie keine Chance eine Gruppe zu finden. Als Tank war ich Gott, so schnell konnte ich die Instanz gar nicht in der Gruppensuche aussuchen, da hat man mich schon angeflüstert.

Die Leute haben einfach keinen Bock mehr sich anzustrengen. Alles muss sofort ohne Verluste durchgezogen werden. Bei Wipes wird gleich wegen den Repkosten geheult, obwohl sie kurz vorher 200g durch die Dailys abgezockt haben. In der Ehre sind sie dann auch noch gekränkt, denn nur Noobs wipen. Und kaum ist die neue Instanz verfügbar werden schon Tutorials zitiert. Hallo? Kann man nicht auch mal was alleine schaffen? Im übrigen bin ich bei neuen Instanzen gerne Noob. Denn dann kann man endlich mal wieder was neues sehen und ausprobieren.

Random-Gruppen heißen nur so, weil es Zufall ist, gute Leute zu finden. Und unter gut verstehe ich in erster Linie Leute, die das Spiele "spielen" wollen und nicht nach Scheme F vorgehen.

Aus diesem Grund kann ich den TE einfach nur widersprechen.


----------



## Redday (7. April 2008)

also ich finde tdm nicht wirklich schwer. der dritte boss is halt ein bissl unangenehm, weils auch ein wenig glückssache ist. aber trotzdem kein problem die ini zu clearen, vor allem, da die bosskämpfe ja quasi leichtere kopien anderer ini-bosse sind. und ich dürfte ungefähr auf deinem equip und erfahrungsstand sein.

würden sie die neue ini, die ja quasi die vorstufe zur neuen ultimativen herausforderung ist, kinderleicht machen, würde das irgendwie nicht passen.

drops und schwierigkeit finde ich gut aneinander angepasst. man muss sich nicht anstrengen, kriegt aber auch nix dafür  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maligtus (7. April 2008)

ich finde die tdm auf normal hat schon sein reize. aber nur mit cc da rein zu gehen grenzt ja schon an untauglichkeit des tanks, der dd´s und des heilers... liebt ihr etwa keine herausforderung. unsere standard zusammenstellung für tdm ist immer ein tank, heiler und 3 dd´s wobei mir egal ist ob sie cc haben oder nicht, da ich weiß wie man tanken muss und so auch bis zu 4-5 mobs halten kann, ist insbesondere deshalb auch gut da ich endlich wut habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  tdm mit sowiel cc ist ja langweillig ...


----------



## Lexort (7. April 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> es ist sehr schade, dass die leute nur mit 3 cc's einem heiler und einem tank gehen
> wollen - (hab gestern die suchefunktion offen gehabt und mindestens 10 anfragen
> bekommen bist du tank - eigentlich hatte ich unten hingeschrieben dass ich offkrieger
> bin - also noch mal geantwortet nein bin offkrieger - die antwort sorry wir gehen
> ...



Blätter mal ne Seite zurück, hab die Aufstellungen meiner gerademal 3 Besuche mit aufgeschrieben, jedesmal war ein Offwarri dabei, ein Nahkämpfer ohne echtes CC verträgt die Ini zu 100%, wer anderes behauptet ist einfach nur ein Gimp, evt. das einzig vorstellbare Problem könnte mit einem Holypala als Heiler dabei entstehen.


----------



## Minastirit (7. April 2008)

Hamstax schrieb:


> bei tdm ist das lineup entscheidend
> ob casual oder pro ist da zweirangig
> 
> mit 2-3 mages hast du in der instanz im ürinzip nichts zu tun
> je weniger cc desto schelchter



und wiso gings mit 1cc = me = hexer?

warri(tank) meele schami ele schami me holypala

.. 0 probs
wobei ich sagen muss sukkubus übernehmen und damit dmg machen macht spass 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 1k hits .D


----------



## skyfear (7. April 2008)

tdm schwer o_O was geht die ini isn witz ich hätte sie mir schwerer vorgestellt als  alle gesagt haben auf dem ptr  das da t6 leute drine gewipte sind aber als sie life ging war ich entäuscht! 

naja ihr seit bestimmt solche spieler die  20 chars auf 70ig haben und eure klassen nicht verstanden habt sry leute l2p! 

und die ini geht ohne probs ohne cc ! wenn man spielen kann o_O was ja fast keiner mehr kann 

mfg:sky 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Explorer_Brandolf (7. April 2008)

Lexort schrieb:


> Blätter mal ne Seite zurück, hab die Aufstellungen meiner gerademal 3 Besuche mit aufgeschrieben, jedesmal war ein Offwarri dabei, ein Nahkämpfer ohne echtes CC verträgt die Ini zu 100%, wer anderes behauptet ist einfach nur ein Gimp, evt. das einzig vorstellbare Problem könnte mit einem Holypala als Heiler dabei entstehen.



hab ich schon gelesen - aber sag das mal den 10 leuten von denen ich eine absage bekommen hatte.


----------



## Lexort (7. April 2008)

Explorer_Brandolf schrieb:


> hab ich schon gelesen - aber sag das mal den 10 leuten von denen ich eine absage bekommen hatte.



Hmmm...dann klemm Dir nen Feral oder Protpala dauerhaft unterm Arm, für beide sind die Warrishouts als Support immer sehr willkommen und bastel Dir dann die Grp. selber.
Ich glaube mit einer Grp. die meint sie bräcuhte 3x Mal CC würde man ehh nicht glücklich werden ;-)


----------



## Gondroval (7. April 2008)

mein erstes mal TdM war letzte Woche und es war leichter, als ich gedacht habe. 
Ich als Hexe, ein Moonkin, ein Mage, ein Krieger und ein HolyPala. Gut, der Mage hat wohl noch nie sheepen müssen und der Pala hatte Probleme mit der Gruppenheilung, aber das sehe ich ihm nach.

Wir sind an den Mobgruppen gewiped, 3-4 mal, ich zähle das nicht, und diesen Arenaabklatsch haben wir locker mitgenommen, obwohl es den Mage fast gefressen hat.
Ja gut, Kael hat uns geärgert, sein Phönix auch, tauchte unpassend zur Schwebephase auf ><

4 wipes (?), wieder ran. Dann selbes Spiel, und er lag. Knapp, aber er lag im Dreck und gab uns seinen schönen Umhang.

Dabei sei gesagt, nur der Pala war schon einmal drin, der Moonkin hat den ersten Boss gesehen und wir waren Rnd (Eule war aus der Gilde, aber egal) und keiner von uns ist in Kara weiter gewesen als Kurator. der tank vllt, ich hab keine Übersicht über die Loots von Schach usw. Pech.

Ein bisschen mehr Konzentration, ein bisschen mehr Teamwork und aufpassen, Pots und Steine benutzen und vor allem nicht nach 2 Wipes aufgeben, weil die Repkosten ja die Megamarke von 10 Gold übersteigen könnten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich mag die Herausforderung, da ich selber zum Raiden nur relativ wenig Zeit finde. Real Life halt. Gerade deswegen mag ich diese Ini sehr. Und ich konnte mal wieder die staubige Sukki auspacken *g*


Von daher. Super Ini, Hero war ich noch nicht aber ich freue mich schon darauf, wenn ich von eq und ruf soweit bin  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*wink*
Gondi


----------



## Moronic (7. April 2008)

DalaiLamer schrieb:


> Also Die mobs die ichh für die neuen Daily quests killen soll hauen mich immer,
> machnchmal bekomm ich sogar dmg und hab repkosten
> 
> ich finde die sollten instant umfallen und so
> ...



Was soll daran typisch deutsch sein?

Bist du etwa Rassist?


----------



## Igy (7. April 2008)

Selbst ohne CC ist die Instanz ohne Probleme zu bewältigen...Die Trashmobgruppen sollten mal so gar kein Thema sein ! Denn wenn man sich vernüftig abspricht z.B. die Castern nehmen die Stoffi´s und machen die schnell down und der Tank die Nahkämfer ist das auch kein Ding. 
Zu den Bossen sei gesagt das der ein oder andere schon ein Arschloch sein kann ^^

-Der erste Boss kann nichts...Voll damage auf ihn und wenn er zu einem Kristall geht schnell den Kristall downkloppen und weiter max Damage auf den Boss.

-Beim zweiten Boss kümmert sich einer nur um die Flimmer...Am besten ein Caster wie z.B ein Moonkin der die Dinger mit einem Mondfeuer (Spontancast) erledigt. Die anderen voll Damage auf den Boss. Wichtig ist auch das die Gruppe von dem Mondkin weit genug wegsteht da er mit arkanischen Aufladungen überseet wird die auch auf die Gruppe überwandeln können... Der Heiler setzt sein Augenmerk auf den Tank und auf den Moonkin weil es diejenigen sind die den meisten Schaden bekommen und während des Fights nicht frühzeitig sterben dürfen ...Wenn der Heiler noch andere Chars großartig mitheilen muss ist ein Whipe unumgänglich...

-Zum dritten Boss ist halt mal wieder ganz wichtig wie man die Reihenfolge der down zubringenen Adds bespricht damit im Bosskampf alle zusammen auf einen Mob gehen...Da aber die Adds immer unterschiedlich sind die der Boss dabei hat...Kann ich nun auch nicht sagen in welcher Reihenfolge ihr die down zu bringen habt...Wir haben immer erst den Boss erledigt weil er die anderen heilt und dann uns um die Adds gekümmert...Wenn das Add Apo..der Heilschami dabei war haben wir den erst gelegt und dann den Boss und danach die restlichen Adds.

-Der vierte Boss...Da machen alle zuerst Damage auf den Boss. Nach kurzer Zeit kommt ein Feuerfalke der ganz schnell von der Gruppe gekillt werden muss denn er fliegt auf die Gruppe zu und spammt einen Feuerkrass der nicht ohne ist...Wenn der Vogel down ist entsteht an dem Punkt wo er gestorben ist ein Ei, was die Gruppe sofort downbringen muss sonst kommt ein neuer und dann habt ihr den Salat ^^ Nachdem also Vogel&Ei down ist wieder max Damage auf den Boss...Bei ca. 40-50% schleudert er alle Spieler in die Luft wobei dann Kugeln auf euch zusteuern und ernormen Schaden bei euch verursachen...Das Gute ist aber wenn man in der Luft ist kann mann schwimmen und sich von den Kugeln wegbewegen und weiter Damage machen auf den Boss solange er liegt...

Zur Aufstellung der Gruppe kann ich nur empfehlen nimmt euch 3 Caster mit als DD´ler dann habt ihr die wenigsten Probleme im Kampf... Unsere Zusammenstellung : Pala-Tank-Hexer-Schamie-Moonkin oder anstatt des Schamies nehmen wir einen 2 ten Hexer mit. Das ist aber unser Heroteam. Auf Normal ist es eigentlich egal welche Klasse man mit nimmt, aber auch hier wären 3 Caster das optimale wenn man sich die Bosskämpfe anssieht. Wir gehen fast Täglich Herorisch da rein ohne großartig CC nur mit Fear und Verbannen vom Hexer.

Ich hoffe ich konnte diejenigen weiterhelfen die bei der Instanz so große Probleme hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowstorm (7. April 2008)

Die Ini ist auf normal anspruchsvoller aber nicht schwerer wie Sklavenunterkünfte heroisch. Bei beiden droppt Epic am Ende.

Gute Gruppen bomben sich auf normal eher durch die Ini und ansonsten gezieltes vorgehen, target assist, vllt hier und dort mal ein cc.

Letztendlich schafft man alles. Der erste Besuch dort hat mir auch 27 g Repkosten eingebracht. Das vorletzte Mal heroic 2 g repkosten (nur abnutzung).

Es kommt halt auf konzentriertes spielen an, funtaktiken kann man machen wenn man überequipped ist und repkosten nicht scheut.

Heroic mit Mage, Shadowpriest, Schamane, Schutzpala und Bäumchen ist auch kein Problem.


----------



## slook (7. April 2008)

und genau diese leute machen das spiel mit ihrme geheule kaputt...kein skill, net mal für 5er instanz und wollen aber alles haben.

wer leistung bringt wird belohnt


----------



## dragon1 (7. April 2008)

ausnahmsweise mal ohne zu lesen:
es ist doch gut das endlich wieder eine herausforderung da ist,oder?
wenn die zu schwer ist geh ne andere,sry^^


----------



## Visi0n (7. April 2008)

wir waren auch mit nem lustigen line-up drin .. feral dudu (tank) fury (ich umgeskillt wegen schneller dailys etc.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) heal schami, nen rogue und mage .. wobei man sagen muss der rogue konnte net sappn xD

.. also 1 cc .. 2 mal gewiped .. einmal richtung priest boss und letztes thrash pack vor kael´thas 

obwohl wir letzteres als technik dilemma abstempeln können da unser mage einen klemmerer im keyboard hatte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .. is ins trash pack und kael reingelaufen .. sowas solls geben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

.. also kurz gesagt bei den diggen mob groups einfach nen tank haben der die aggro wirklich bei mehreren halten kann und zack is man durch auch ohne ccler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Phrandosina (7. April 2008)

an den TE:

JA! Sie ist zu schwer.

Ich bin KEIN Casualgamer.

Die Instanz sollte schwerer sein als die fds Instanzen.. Ist ok Das ist sxie.

Aber. In der instanz droppen Items, die nicht im Verhältnis zu dem stehen, was man anhaben muß um sie zu meistern.

Schurken kannste vergessen, Jäger kannste vergessen. Du musst mit Tankpala, Heilpriester oder Palaheiler rein, 2 mages 1 hexer oder 3 mages oder 2 mages und 1 jäger.

alles andere vergiss.. 

daher entweder wird der loot von der qualität angehoben oder die instanz auf normal erleichtert.

was im übrigen auch nicht geht: einmal sterben in der instanz ist teuerer als woanders 1 mal zu sterben.


mit anderen worten: patch 2.4.2 bitte


----------



## Blutlos (7. April 2008)

Mal andersrum gefragt: Wenn ich in TdM keine Probleme habe, weil ich
a) Bereits full epic equippt bin oder
b) Zwar noch blau-grün trage, aber dermaßen imba bin, dass ich Kara fast alleine rocken könnte,
was zur Hölle mache ich dann in einer Instanz, in der mit einer mickrigen Ausnahme blaue Items droppen, deren Wert unterhalb meiner Repkosten anzusiedeln ist?


----------



## Lillyan (7. April 2008)

Blutlos schrieb:


> Mal andersrum gefragt: Wenn ich in TdM keine Probleme habe, weil ich
> a) Bereits full epic equippt bin oder
> b) Zwar noch blau-grün trage, aber dermaßen imba bin, dass ich Kara fast alleine rocken könnte,
> was zur Hölle mache ich dann in einer Instanz, in der mit einer mickrigen Ausnahme blaue Items droppen, deren Wert unterhalb meiner Repkosten anzusiedeln ist?




Um mal was neues zu sehen? Um Ruf zu farmen? Um dort Spaß zu haben?

Ich finde ja nicht, daß man dort einfach so durchmaschieren sollte, aber wenn die normale Instanz schwerer ist als fast jede andere auf heroisch, dann frag ich mich schon, ob das wirklich so laufen sollte oder ob man sich da doch verschätzt hat.


----------



## Schnorbus (7. April 2008)

zu allererst mla liegt die ini nicht leicht überSchlabby sondern über ZH (größere Mobgruppen). desweiteren ist die bestimmt nicht zu schwer, auf normal schon garnicht. Natürlich muss man schon ein minimales verständniss mitbringen wie WoW funktioniert und ohne CC in ne ini gehen ist evt in HdZ2 machbar aber sonst...

und zu dem "die Bosse droppen ja nur blau", besser mal nicht immer nur auf die farbe schauen, denn die Items sind teilweise doch deutlich besser als blues aus anderen inis.

Außerdem finde ichs gut das es auch mal wieder fordernde inis gibt. die anderen bis auf Arkatraz farmt man doch auf hero so weg. Wer zum Feierabend ne entspannte ini spielen will sollte mit seinem 70er mal in den Todesminen vorbei schauen. da ists dann auch wieder schön einfach.

@ Phrandosina: lol??? war mit tank, Healdudu, 2x Jägern und nem Mage drin und sind da mal locker durch. Wer sich irgendwelche Honks in die gruppe holt muss halt damit rechnen das es iwi nicht so läuft wie gewünscht. und logisch ist mehr cc besser, aber gleich gnaze klassen disqualifizieren weil du nur schlechte vertreter ihrer art getroffen ahst ist n bisl kurzsichtig


----------



## Fröggi1 (7. April 2008)

Auf normal ist die ini doch ganz einfach nur bei dem blitz boss da (hab grade den nameen vergesen) nervt das add das so viel schaden macht. Bei mir ist einfach viel öfter das prob das ich keine grp für tdm hero finde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Hab mal 2 stunde gesucht und alles zusame gekrigt bis aufn tank.

mfg Fröggi


----------



## Tsunao (7. April 2008)

Phrandosina schrieb:


> Schurken kannste vergessen, Jäger kannste vergessen. Du musst mit Tankpala, Heilpriester oder Palaheiler rein, 2 mages 1 hexer oder 3 mages oder 2 mages und 1 jäger.



schliesse mich schnorbus an: lol? das ist nicht dein ernst, oder? wenn die leute in der gruppe einigermaßen ahnung von ihrem charakter haben und auch ein wenig ein auge auf die jeweils anderen spieler werfen, ist das durchaus in anderen kombinationen möglich.

waren gestern mit defkrieger, magier, zweimal jäger und resto schamane (ich) drin. und aus meiner sicht war der zweite boss zwar recht schwer, weil die gruppe nicht nah genug bei einander stand, aber auch der lag im zweiten versuch. nachdem die anderen merkten, dass mich der schurke beim dritten boss zum knuddeln gern hatte, lief es auch da super. einfach mal ein wenig aufeinander rücksicht nehmen und schon ist es ein ganzes stück einfacher.


----------



## Weissnet (7. April 2008)

hm tdm ist easy und gruppenhealer braucht ma auch nicht...das ist aber der unterschied zwischen raids und 5er inis..die meisten leute gehen halt nur raids und haben absolut kp von 5er inis...aggro controle usw...weil se ihre ganzen items durchn raid sozusagen geschenkt bekommen.im raid fällt es ja nicht auf wenn da eine flasche dabei ist die halt keine ahnung von dem hat was sie da macht..aber in 5er inis vor allem auf hero fällt dies leider fix auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



also würde ich mir mal ernsthaft sorgen über dein skill machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



p.s. villeicht fängst nocheinmal inne todesminen an ^^ (aber nackt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## LastOneYouSeeAlive (7. April 2008)

ich bin au nur casual gamer also schüler und abends spiel ich dann halt, aber i hab mittlerweile au ssc und fds clear und mount hyal 5/6 ,spiel aber in der woce ned mehr als 12-14h also in sofern, so viel zu kara farm status^^. TdM is mit einem Magier und einem Schurken und nem guten heiler kein problem. der 2. boss naja da braucht man halt an guten tank mit ordentlich rüssi aber des is eign kei problem, ein paar federn für kael thas und des wars.

also in sofern such dir spieler die ihr handwerk verstehen nimm die im ts zeit die taktik zu erklären les der den buffed guide mal durch und dann schaffste die inze au mit kara gear.

achja und aus meiner gilde war ich der einzige bei den runs der rest war frisch 70 teilweise no grün aber halt twinks von leuten die spielen können


----------



## Magothia (8. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen!

Meiner Meinung nach kommt es in dieser Inze sehr auf die Gruppenzusammenstellung an. Neben dem Üblichen (DeffTank, Heal) sollte ein Magier für Sheeps, Zauberraub und Gegenzauber sowie ein Schurke für ne Nuss bzw ein zweiter Mage dabei sein. Dann sollte es kein Prob sein.

Bevor des Geschrei wieder laut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 : Klar, die Inze kann auch in anderen Kombinationen geschafft werden. Aber mit dieser Zusammenstellung ist man auf der sicheren Seite - solange alle wissen, was zu tun ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## klankle (8. April 2008)

Also entweder du machst was falsch oder ihr habt den HCmodus vergessen auszuschalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denn als meine Gilde und ich dort zum ersten Mal rein sind hatten wir genau kein CC dabei (zumindest keine "echte" CC-Klasse). Unsere Gruppe bestand aus dem Heiler, drei Kriegern und einem Verstärker.

Wir habens auch geschafft (mit ein, zwei Wipes am Arenaboss, aber who cares!?) und es hat Spass gemacht.
Ich find die Ini keinesfalls zu schwer, zumindest nich in dem Maße, wie's oft dargestellt wird. Wenn man sich überlegt wie oft ich im Slab am zweiten Boss gescheitert bin sind das Kinkerlitzchen.

MfG Duci


----------



## Globi (8. April 2008)

zum Setup:

Als Holy-Pala hab ich ungebuffed über 1,7k heal und doch ist in dieser Ini ein Pala die schlechteste Wahl als Mainheiler.  Keine Hots, kein Schild kein grpheal. 

Sehr geil ist es den Pala mit nem Shadow zu unterstützen. manaregg plus Umarmung sind sehr nützlich. Vor allem beim letzten Boss. 

Ich würd daher vorschlagen:

1 Tank: Krieger/Bärchen
1 Mage: cc
1 Shadow: Bäm und Unterstützung für Mainheiler 
1 Heiler: Pala ( Tank geht nie kaputt, die anderen Klassen werden halt 1 - 2 mal im Dreck liegen - die wollen das doch :-)  )
1 Schurke: cc

Zum Thema ist für normalo Spieler net schaffbar:

Was für ein quatsch! Ist doch schön mal wieder eine Herausforderung dabei zu haben, wo man keinen Raid braucht. Also aufhören zu jammern ihr waschlappen und auf in die INI!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (8. April 2008)

finds angenehm schwer. selbst wir in t4/5 fullepic whipen da noch das eine oder andere mal. endlich mal wieder ne 5er ini, die auch für raider ne kleine herrausforderung darstellt. alle anderen sind ja selbst auf hero nen witz.


----------



## SiliTheMage (8. April 2008)

also zum setup es gibt eins das is eigentlich unschaffbar auch auf heroic zu wipen und easy going .
krieger,2 frostmages,pala,wl und easy going jeder sollte halt spielen können.


----------



## Metadron72 (8. April 2008)

LastOneYouSeeAlive schrieb:


> 2. boss naja da braucht man halt an guten tank mit ordentlich rüssi .



du weißt schon das der 2. boss 0!!! melee damage macht ? seine schläge sind rein arkan schaden !
also stell den tank nackt hin, auch egal .-) ich tanke den auf hero in nem stoff arkan resi set (def warri) 

schreibt doch lieber mal warum ihr was an welcher stelle macht, sprich tips geben und so


----------



## Akium (8. April 2008)

Natürlich ist die Instanz am Anfang schwer... 
Ganz einfach, weil noch nicht jeder die Taktiken kennt. 
Wenn man ein paarmal drin war, und jeder weiss was er zu tun hat, gehts einfacher. 
Als BC neu war, sind bestimmt auch massig Leute im Schattenlabby oder ZH gewhipet. 
Heute kennt jeder die Taktiken. 

Trotzdem... Den Schaden, den derjenige bekommt, der beim 2 ten Boss die Adds machen muss, ist immens hoch. Da muss der Heiler schon mächtig ran, um ihn wie auch den Tank am Leben zu halten. 

Beim 3 ten Boss, ist es schwierig, mit dem CC. 
Mit 2 x sheep, oder 1 Bann durch Hexer oder Kopfnuss sollte es allerdings easy sein. 

Der erste Boss ist nicht der Rede wert, der Endboss ist recht einfach, wenn man zu Beginn der Flugphase erstmal Richtung Tür "schwimmt" , alle nochmal komplett hochheilt.. Und dann im fliegen immer wieder Schaden auf den Boss macht. (Lieber bisschen weniger Schaden, dafür aber ordentlich den Kugeln ausweichen)
Die Gruppe vor dem Endboss finde ich nicht soo schlimm, da die wieder nen normales Aggroverhalten haben...  

Ansonsten. .. Im Heromodus ist die Instanz nicht viel schwerer als auf Normal. 

Für grün/blau equippte Neu-70 er, finde ich den Normalmodus allerdings happig. 

Leute... labert hier nicht wie megaeasy das ist...  Für Spieler mit T5 sind 70 er Inis auf Normalmodus sicher nicht gedacht.  Frisch auf Lvl 70 hat nen Heilpriester vielleicht 5500 - 6000 Leben, und die sind da sicher verdammt schnell weg... 
Normalmodus könnte ruhig etwas leichter sein. (Für den interessieren highend Spieler eh nicht) 
Hero-modus, ist okay und angemessen, finde ich... in Anbetracht des erreichbaren Loots sowieso.


----------



## Akium (8. April 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> löl, ist mir grad gestern passiert in ne rdm - gruppe für kara, schau mir den ersten an
> 
> SIEBEN grüne teile, ich sag he leute so nicht
> 
> ...


.
.
und wie hast du bei deinem ersten Kara-run ausgesehen ?... Full-epic oder was ?  man man


Solche Sprüche, kommen meisstens von Leuten, die sich schon durch die Todesmienen haben ziehen lassen..


----------



## tp_ (8. April 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> löl, ist mir grad gestern passiert in ne rdm - gruppe für kara, schau mir den ersten an
> 
> SIEBEN grüne teile, ich sag he leute so nicht
> 
> ...



Wenn die Bosskills bei Dir stimmen - hast Du von der Welt ja auch noch nicht so viel gesehen ... und mit Deiner Gear würde ich lieber den PvE Grünling mitnehmen, der trifft vielleicht den Boss auch mal zwischen durch.


----------



## hufranz2007 (8. April 2008)

tp_ schrieb:


> Wenn die Bosskills bei Dir stimmen - hast Du von der Welt ja auch noch nicht so viel gesehen ... und mit Deiner Gear würde ich lieber den PvE Grünling mitnehmen, der trifft vielleicht den Boss auch mal zwischen durch.




hohoho, zeig her was du trägst, denn dafür dass hier gemsichtes equip (nicht pve oder pvp) angezeigt wird...kann wohl keiner was....ich hab aber 100 pro n pve...rar (2teile blau) und pvp equip, also wenn du wen nicht kennst dann lass es

und zum oberen

wenn du halt keine raudgilde hat, kannste halt nicht überall hin


aber wayne


----------



## Tearor (8. April 2008)

Ich find die Meinung von hufranz zwar auch etwas überheblich, aber mit 7 grünen Teilen muss man wirklich nur im Ausnahmefall nach Karazhan. Natürlich kann man da trotzdem ganz gute dmg machen, aber so als gruppen standard is das eq etwas niedrig.
Es ist (oder war...) doch schon normal dass man vor Karazhan wenigstens die nonheroic instanzen mal von innen gesehen hat...


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> finds angenehm schwer. selbst wir in t4/5 fullepic whipen da noch das eine oder andere mal. endlich mal wieder ne 5er ini, die auch für raider ne kleine herrausforderung darstellt. alle anderen sind ja selbst auf hero nen witz.



nid dein ernst oder? .. wie kann man nonhero wypen bei sonem eq.. bei uns stirbt auch nie einer und die meisten runs mach ich mit blau/epic leuten .. evlt mit greens ..


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> hohoho, zeig her was du trägst, denn dafür dass hier gemsichtes equip (nicht pve oder pvp) angezeigt wird...kann wohl keiner was....ich hab aber 100 pro n pve...rar (2teile blau) und pvp equip, also wenn du wen nicht kennst dann lass es
> 
> und zum oberen
> 
> ...



WoW du hast s1 fuul .. uiiiiii ..

nur weil jemand greens hat isses ned schlechter .. mein neuer twink hat auch noch 1 green rest blau/epic .. und in tdm war ich nur knap hinter dem t4 fuul schurken ..


----------



## Steff80 (8. April 2008)

Also meiner Meinung nach kann tdm gar nicht zu schwer sein!

Eigentlich wurde nur ein neuer Schwierigkeitsgrad eingefügt!!!

Rein vom Ablauf her würde ich sagen normal = hero, da Epicdrop beim Endboss und hero = etwas schwerer, da Epicdrop bei jedem Zwischenboss und Endboss.

Also wenn man alle Epics haben will soll man auch was dafür leisten. Und mal ehrlich gesagt, schaut euch mal das Itemlevel der hero-drops an und sagt dann nochmal, dass der Schwierigkeitsgrad für hero bei solchen Belohnungen zu hoch sei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lilopart (8. April 2008)

das einzig schwere an der ini ist die einfache tatsache das es mal mehr als 3 mobs pro gruppe sind^^.  ich bin random rein und wir haben ca 1,5 stunden gebraucht, das einzige was uns nerven kostete war die letzte mobgruppe^^ (10wipes).


----------



## Sleepin Master (8. April 2008)

So....sind wieder genug Leute auf diesen Post eingegangen das sich 13 Seiten gefüllt haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ganz ehrlich: Ein Patch bringt eine neue Instanz ins Spiel, der erste Spieler hat die Nase gestrichen voll weil er nach 2 (zwei) Versuchen die Instanz auf Normal nicht gecleart bekommt.
An alle, die seiner Meinung sind: Was meint ihr denn was euch in neuen Instanzen erwartet?? Todesmine Hero??

Halten wir mal fest:

- Schlüssel ab wohlwollend
- sämtliche PreQuests wurden entfernt
- PvP-Equip für T4/5/6-Token
- nahezu BT-Equip für Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit
- etc............

Was wollt ihr noch....jetzt noch ne Instanz, die ihr auf Anhieb cleart und fette Beute absahnen?? Naja....wenn ihr meint....spielt Barbie & ihr Ponyhof......!!!!

Apropos Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit: Gerecht finde ich nicht das sich jetzt alle Imba-Wir-Haben-Kara-Clear-Und-Farmen-Nur-Noch-Abzeichen-Teams, die aber Gruul & Co nicht platt bekommen, ihre Abzeichen gegen hochwertige Items eintauschen können. Und hochwertig meine ich Items, die da droppen wo diese "IMBA" Teams selbst mit LvL 80 net reinkommen, weil sie den Instanzen nicht gewachsen sind.
Jetzt werden Stimmen laut, die sagen: Dafür gibbet doch jetzt die tollen Items^^ Scho recht....aber das Equip ist nicht alles was man braucht, um Hyjal, BT, etc zu clearen.... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


So wie Blizz momentan reagiert werde ich weiterhin mit meinen Freunden Gruul, SSC, FdS rocken...langsam und gemächlich trudeln die T5-Teile ein...und irgendwann hab ich T6, während die richtigen Spieler schon T8 oder so tragen. Aber die hams auch verdient....sie arbeiten noch richtig für Erfolge.

Euch allen anderen: Viel Erfolg noch..farmt eure Abzeichen..zeigt eure tollen Items, die ihr nach monatelange Wipes erarbeitet habt...ach sorry, verwechselt: Die ihr euch durch hart erarbeitete Abzeichen leisten konntet  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Schluss: Vögeln macht frei & mein neuer Post ab morgen: "Ist die Todesmine zu schwer für LvL 12 ??"


----------



## Minastirit (8. April 2008)

lilopart schrieb:


> das einzig schwere an der ini ist die einfache tatsache das es mal mehr als 3 mobs pro gruppe sind^^.  ich bin random rein und wir haben ca 1,5 stunden gebraucht, das einzige was uns nerven kostete war die letzte mobgruppe^^ (10wipes).



ok die letzte is hard ohne cc ^^
priest mindcontrol 
ich pet übernehmen 
1 sheep
1 sap

und die mobs gegenseitig kloppen lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann isses leicht..
aber ohne hmm da hatt ich auch schon 2-3 wypes bis man fertig is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber irgendwann gehts dann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Weneta (8. April 2008)

Also ich bin letzens mit Leuten aus meiner Gilden rein (auch leider noch net eingespielt,zumindest was mich angeht) und ich muss sagen als jemand der sehr selten in Ini`s geht das diese Ini schon einen gewissen anspruch hat....Allerdings finde ich sollte man seine Klasse schon recht gut beherrschen...


----------



## Sezer (8. April 2008)

lilopart schrieb:


> das einzig schwere an der ini ist die einfache tatsache das es mal mehr als 3 mobs pro gruppe sind^^.  ich bin random rein und wir haben ca 1,5 stunden gebraucht, das einzige was uns nerven kostete war die letzte mobgruppe^^ (10wipes).




also ich glaube du laberst Müll, weil 10 Wipes doch schon einen großen Teil der von dir angegebenen Zeit fressen dürften, insbesondere weil der Weg zur letzten Mobgruppe doch ziemlich lang ist. 
Also entweder sind die 10 Wipes bei der letzten Gruppe gesponnen oder die 1,5 Stunden bis clear.



Gruß
Sezer


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (8. April 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> hohoho, zeig her was du trägst, denn dafür dass hier gemsichtes equip (nicht pve oder pvp) angezeigt wird...kann wohl keiner was....ich hab aber 100 pro n pve...rar (2teile blau) und pvp equip, also wenn du wen nicht kennst dann lass es
> 
> und zum oberen
> 
> ...



was will er uns damit sagen?.....^^

du beschwerst dich dass leute die noch teils grün sind nach kara gehen???..... du hast gerade mal 17 zauberhit, deine skillung ist rotz u du hast keine ahnung.....wie willst du überhaupt dmg machen?

also da nehme ich auch einen mit paar grünen teilen lieber mit als dich...

mfg


----------



## peeck (8. April 2008)

Also im Vergleich zu den anderen Instanzen wo blau dropped und/oder sogar im Vergleich zu Heroic ist die schon schön schwer. 

In unsere normalen Zusammenstellung wo wir sonst auch zb ZH Heroic gehen, also Schattenpriester, 3 Schurken, Druide - hatten wir Anfangs unsere Probleme. CC war genug da - aber mehr Heilung als erwartet für eine nicht heroische Instanz war erforderlich. 
Ausserdem war das Tanken mit unserem Monkin diesmal richtigt haarig...  
Nach anfänglichen Probe-Runs, schaffen wir aber die Instanz jetzt in ca. 45min auf Heroic und man muss sagen, man gewöhnt sich an alles ^^


----------



## spaxefx (8. April 2008)

Finde die Ini auch anspruchsvoll , aber grade das gefällt mir . Man muss es sich halt erarbeiten. War jetzt 5x mit ner "Stammgruppe" aus der Gilde drin.
3x Non Hero 2xHero. Zusammenstellung: HM,Jäger,Schattenpriester,Prot Pala Und Heil Drui. Wenn man die Bosse erstmal kennt und die großen Trashmob Gruppen zu nehmen weiß ist es kein Problem. Übung und die nötige Konzentration dann geht alles. Die Hero Version ist meiner Meinung nach bis auf ein paar Details auch nicht viel schwerer zu meistern wenn man TDM Normal verinnerlicht hat !
Rnd war ich halt noch nie drin. Da wird es sich so wie immer mit Rnd Gruppen verhalten. Mal hat man Glück mit der Grp und es läuft wie bei einem eingespieltem Team und mal wirds halt Grottenrun, der aber auch seine Unterhaltsamen Seiten haben kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man braucht ja auch mal wieder ne Herausforderung. Gerade schön für die Leute die nicht so viel Möglichkeiten haben die 25er Raids zu bestreiten.

Weiter so Blizz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (8. April 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> löl, ist mir grad gestern passiert in ne rdm - gruppe für kara, schau mir den ersten an
> 
> SIEBEN grüne teile, ich sag he leute so nicht
> 
> ...



o m g...

jeder fängt mal klein an, und ich finds besser, er equipped sich in kara, als dasser sich  wie du s1 equipim bg farmt / erleecht und sich dann für toll hält... so manches grünes teil ist moch besser als pvp kram...


----------



## Cithian (8. April 2008)

sry aber wenn man die grp zusammenstellung nicht hinbekommt sollte man auch eben nicht rein gehn und sich dann beschweren. man raidet ja auch net wenn es an heilern oder deff tanks mangelt oder?
gelegenheitsspieler hin oder her , das hat damit eigentlich wenig zu tun.

nebenbei heißt der hässliche dicke aus schergrat Gruul und net Gruuhl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (8. April 2008)

"Meister, ich würde gerne ein Arschloch sein. Was kann ich tun?" fragte der Schüler.
"Antworte auf eine berechtigte Frage eines Nutzers des Buffed-Forums mit einem der folgenden Begriffe:"

   1. Wayne?
   2. Whine!
   3. Mimimi...

erwiderte der Meister.

"Meister, ich möchte die Meinungen meiner Mitmenschen in den Schmutz ziehen, ohne mich sachlich mit ihren Argumenten auseinandersetzen zu müssen." sagte der Schüler.
"Dann schreib doch einfach, dass man die Suchfunktion benutzen kann und dass es so einen Thread schon gibt, ohne dies zu belegen und ohne den entsprechenden Link zu posten." riet ihm der Meister.

in diesem Sinne..

ETWAS BROT ZUM WHINE?


----------



## Sleepin Master (8. April 2008)

@ Kamaji


Schön kopiert  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamaji (8. April 2008)

verboten ists nicht^^
ich finds einfach genial   schon allein weils stimmt


----------



## Deadwool (8. April 2008)

Ohrensammler schrieb:


> Ich bin zu alt für son Stress, sollen die Jungen ran.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Diesen Spruch hab ich schon gehört als wir damals nach MC im Pechschwingenhort standen und den ersten Boss nicht auf die Reihe bekamen weil es auf einmal mehr als "tank & spank" erforderte um efolgreich zu sein. Terrasse der Magister mag in der Tat für neue Gruppen ein Herausforderung sein, aber das war das Schattenlabyrinth damals auch, als die Leute noch blau equipped waren und es ein minimum an Taktik erforderte. 

Meine Tips für TdM

- Genug CCler mitnehmen. Schurke, Magier, Jäger, Defkrieger und Heildruide ist zB eine Kombi mit der ich persönlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab.

- Die Adds beim 2. Boss dürfen weder ignoriert werden (auch nicht von Kiddies mit r0xxor epic Rüssi), noch dürfen sie von einer Person allein gemacht werden wegen dem stapelbaren Debuff. Beides wird höchst wahrscheinlich zum Wipe führen. Am besten vor dem Kampf Reihenfolge festlegen wer welche Adds macht und alle schön verteilen im Raum, damit sich die Spieler nicht gegeseitig schaden mit den Blitzen.

- Beim 3. Boss ist es wichtig zu wissen dass die komplette Gegner-Gruppe gekillt werden muss. Crowd controlen was geht (Eisfallen, stunnen, Schaf, Fear etc) , und focus Damage. Priesterin am heilen hindern und zuerst killen. Mobs die frei rumlaufen (vor allem Schurken) sind extrem gefährlich, da sich die Gruppe wie im PVP verhält. Die einzelnen Klassen ziehen sämtliche Register.


----------



## sarika (8. April 2008)

tja dreadwool, was machen all die anderen spieler die nicht deine besagten klassen spielen? die sollen wohl nicht rein dürfen oder was. und mal ehrlich, in einer optimalen zusammenstellung schaffen fast alle diese ini. aber ich denke vielen (wie auch mir) geht es darum das man nicht mit einer optimalen gruppe rein kann, weil man zb selbst eine klasse spielt die da nicht rein passt.
aber es ist halt solchen leuten egal die mage, deffkrieger oder sonst einer deiner erwähnten klassen spielt. sollen die anderen doch schauen wie sie da rein kommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

beim zweiten boss hat das bei uns zuletzt der schurke und der tank abwechseld gemacht, weil die stoffies zu schnell umgefallen wären.

beim dritten boss, kommt es auf die zusammenstellung der gegner an, wobei der schurke der gemeinste ist.


----------



## Deadwool (8. April 2008)

Jede Klasse hat eine Chance in dieser Ini. Aber es kommt auf die Kombination an. Und das ist eigentlich nicht erst seit Terrasse der Magister so. Man kann das Schattenlabyrinth und Zerschmetterte Hallen auch nicht ohne CCler spielen, ausser man geht mit einer überequipten Gruppe rein.


----------



## Yury (8. April 2008)

zu schwer is die instanz garantiert nicht, 

wir sind da in 32 minuten komplett durch gewesen (geht sicher noch schneller) 

und der erste run meinerseits hat auch nicht länger als ne std gedauert... und das mit normal equippten leuten.... keiner von uns hatte t5/t6


----------



## Esilor (8. April 2008)

Also meine Meinung ist das diese Ini fast zu leicht ist.


----------



## hufranz2007 (8. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> WoW du hast s1 fuul .. uiiiiii ..
> 
> nur weil jemand greens hat isses ned schlechter .. mein neuer twink hat auch noch 1 green rest blau/epic .. und in tdm war ich nur knap hinter dem t4 fuul schurken ..




wenn du lesen kannst, dann müßtest du gelsen haben, dass ich auch n pve equp habe, dass aber nicht angezeigt wird...


aber wayne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## KingKarlotti (8. April 2008)

also TdM zu schwehr???
wir waren mit 2 heilern, dudu, schami, und hunter, schurke und kriege. Der best equipte hatte S1 mit ehre gekauft. Trotzdem ging alles super bis kael'thas. Tank war einklich off krieger. Also es ist machbar, ich fand zerschmetterte Hallen schwerer.


----------



## Dalmus (8. April 2008)

hufranz2007 schrieb:


> wenn du lesen kannst, dann müßtest du gelsen haben, dass ich auch n pve equp habe, dass aber nicht angezeigt wird...
> aber wayne
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Sicherlich. Ich bin ebenfalls einer derjenigen, die von der Einführung vom Arsenal wenig begeistert waren - eben weil man dort vieles sehen kann, was wenig ausschlaggebend ist.
Und bei buffed kann man noch viel mehr sehen. Zum Beispiel den Ruf der Chars bei einzelnen Fraktionen.
So kann man schnell mal nachsehen, ob derjenige vor BC geraidet hat (z.B. Hydraxianer-Ruf), oder auch post-BC (erster Indikator: violettes Auge).

Dabei muß man immer 3 Dinge im Auge behalten:
1. Wer seine Chars bei buffed posted, der tut das freiwillig. Armory-Flames find ich übel, weil sich das keiner aussuchen kann. Bei buffed stellt sich jeder selbst zur Schau, weswegen ich das unter Umständen tolerabel finde, wenn jemand, der sich weit aus dem Fenster lehnt ein wenig geflamed wird.
2. Niemand weiß welche Chars derjenige noch hat. Ich lasse auch bei buffed nicht alle meine Chars anzeigen. Man kann sich eben nicht unbedingt darauf verlassen, daß das was man einsehen kann wirklich alles ist.
3. All die Informationen die man einsehen kann geben keine Auskunft darüber wieviel derjenige über seine Klasse weiß und wie gut er spielt. Ololol? Ein grün-blau-equipter Tank? Go away N00b? Nicht zwingend. Wenn man gut informiert ist, dann weiß man, daß manch blaue/grüne Gegenstände einfach besser sind. Klingt komisch, ist aber so.

Nichts desto trotz hast Du Dich weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt und mußt eben damit leben, wenn dann entsprechende Posts kommen.
Mit den paar Kara-Kills, die bei Deinem Main im Profil zu sehen sind, mußt Du Dich da eben nicht wundern.

Ich wurde neulich wegen ZA gefragt und hab gesagt: Klar, mit dem Schurken komm ich mit.
Daraufhin wurde ich gefragt, ob ich nicht mit dem Magier mitkommen wolle (mit dem war ich damals bis SSC unterwegs, spiele ihn aber nur noch im PvP) und wie denn mein Schurke ausgestattet sei... mit dem Beisatz "hoffentlich nicht grün".
Daraufhin entgegnete ich, daß mein Schurke durchaus noch viel grün trage, aber bestimmt mehr Schaden mache als der Magier. Trotz großer Skepsis wurde ich mitgenommen und belegte Platz 2 im Damagemeter.

Farben sind halt nicht immer ausschlaggebend über die Qualität der Items. 
Bei Dir "Olololol, 7 grüne Items" hätte mein Schurke wohl nicht mit nach Kara gedurft. Tja, da hättest Du auf einigen Damage wohl verzichtet.

Wie dem auch sei:
Ich finde die neue Ini knackig. Mit den richtigen Leuten und Konzentration gut zu meistern (auch mit wenig CC), allerdings auch für einige witzige Wipes gut.
Eigentlich nicht zu einfach und auch nicht zu schwer.
Wäre sie einfacher, dann würden sich alle beschweren, daß es wieder einmal gute Items einfach in den Hintern geschoben gibt. 
Wäre sie schwerer, dann wäre der Einwand berechtigt, daß man für den Erfolg so gute Ausrüstung braucht, daß man die Drops nur splittern kann - und den Schwierigkeitsgrad hat sie nicht.

Ich finde sie vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her so wie sie ist wunderbar. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rangekiller (8. April 2008)

ey hallo sonst noch alles klar oda als ob die casuals net so schon alels in arsch gesteckt bekommen... geh en paar normale hero inis und kara dann kannste dir für hero marken und ruf eq holn transt auf magtheridon und gehst zu nihilum die suchen noch leute für sunwell...

glhf


----------



## Bignova (8. April 2008)

Inis...schwer? Kommt nur auf die Leute an...nur auf die Leute  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Du hastn Shadowpriester der versuchen möchte zu heilen,nen Vergelterpala der glaubt mit 2h Waffe tanken zu können und 3 Damage dealer die allesamt mehr tanken als der Vergelter.
ich habs erlebt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## it's magic (9. April 2008)

lol !! WoW wird doch von patch zu patch casual freundlicher... meiner meinung nach schon viel zu freundlich !!
und die ini is nicht schwer.war mit meinem blau equipten hunter twink und einer so gut wie komplett blauen grp drin und hatte max. 1-2 wipes beim endboss und sonst lief es wie geschmiert. 
sry aber l2p ... nix gegen dich persönlich


----------



## Erital (9. April 2008)

Moin ersteinmal.

Also ich war da gestern das erste mal drin und muss sagen, dass ich es mir schwerer vorgestellt hab. Nunja, das eigentliche Kuriosum war auch, dass wir, wie schon so oft, keinen Tank auftreiben konnten. War in dem Moment auch nicht weiter wild, weil unser Heiler meinte "gehen wir doch einfach mit 4 DD und einem Heiler rein!". Gesagt, getan. Und es ging! Wir hatten eine Gruppe von Hexer(ich), Jäger, Eleschami, Schurke und Druide(Heiler). Okay, sind zwar 3 mal gestorben, aber ich denke angesichts dessen, das wir keinen 'echten' Tank hatten und ich auch das erste mal drin war, hats gut geklappt.  Einfach eine Sache der Absprache. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Deadwool schrieb:


> - Genug CCler mitnehmen. Schurke, Magier, Jäger, Defkrieger und Heildruide ist zB eine Kombi mit der ich persönlich sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht hab.
> 
> - Die Adds beim 2. Boss dürfen weder ignoriert werden (auch nicht von Kiddies mit r0xxor epic Rüssi), noch dürfen sie von einer Person allein gemacht werden wegen dem stapelbaren Debuff. Beides wird höchst wahrscheinlich zum Wipe führen. Am besten vor dem Kampf Reihenfolge festlegen wer welche Adds macht und alle schön verteilen im Raum, damit sich die Spieler nicht gegeseitig schaden mit den Blitzen.
> 
> - Beim 3. Boss ist es wichtig zu wissen dass die komplette Gegner-Gruppe gekillt werden muss. Crowd controlen was geht (Eisfallen, stunnen, Schaf, Fear etc) , und focus Damage. Priesterin am heilen hindern und zuerst killen. Mobs die frei rumlaufen (vor allem Schurken) sind extrem gefährlich, da sich die Gruppe wie im PVP verhält. Die einzelnen Klassen ziehen sämtliche Register.



Genug cc .. ich find hexer besser als hunter .. da die sukkubus menge dmg macht

- die adds nunja .. bei uns hat sie 1 mage gemacht .. overnuked und dann bei blitzphase iceblock gemacht

- priesterin würd ich oom machen wenns geht .. geht schneller und danach immer schon fokus dmg


----------



## Minastirit (9. April 2008)

Bignova schrieb:


> Inis...schwer? Kommt nur auf die Leute an...nur auf die Leute
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



und wer warst du ? der pala XD

ach uldaman .. erste mal das mein priester heilen musste ..
1 meele schami 3 warris .. me

natürlich hatte keiner schild und jeder bisle getankt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja beim boss hab ich dann getankt .. dmg dmg .. msit aggro weglauf  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 naja geklapt hats ..


mit solchen gruppen is klar das es nicht geht ..


----------



## Akium (11. April 2008)

Minastirit schrieb:


> WoW du hast s1 fuul .. uiiiiii ..
> 
> nur weil jemand greens hat isses ned schlechter .. mein neuer twink hat auch noch 1 green rest blau/epic .. und in tdm war ich nur knap hinter dem t4 fuul schurken ..



Genauso isses... Es gibt verdammt gute grüne Teile. 
Ich erinner mich da an grüne Jäger-Stiefel aus ner Questbelohnung in Nethersturm. 

Wenn ich mir nen Jäger komplett grün/blau baue (Itemlevel 105- 120), hab ich mehr AP, Mana, und Trefferwertung wie nen S1-Träger. 
Okay.. Ich hab weniger Ausdauer, und keine Abhärtung.... Nur, die braucht man in Kara nicht. 
Ausdauer evtl bei Aran und Siechhuf.  Aber ansonsten... 

Für mich wäre es eher nen Grund die Gruppe zu leaven, wenn da jemand mehr als 3 PvP Teile trägt ..^^

Das zeigt nämlich das er von wichtigen PvE Stats keine Ahnung hat, und nur Wert drauf legt, dass es epixx ist ^^.


----------



## iwi (11. April 2008)

die ini ist viel zu schwer


----------



## Noregas-Baelgun (11. April 2008)

iwi schrieb:


> die ini ist viel zu schwer



äh... nein

sie erfordert koordination, und bringt endlich spielspaß in die nach über einem jahr etwas langatmig gewordene 5-er ini welt. nur weil die leute die taktiken noch nicht kapieren oder so mancher mage überfordert damit ist mehr als 3 knöpfe zu drücken heißt das noch nicht das sie schwer ist. 
diese ini zeigt nur so manchen leuten wieder mal auf das blizz ihnen zwar die items in den hintern schiebt, skill sich aber auch nicht kaufen lässt.

so far, nore


----------

